# Petition Staudurchfahrung für Motorräder



## ElDiablo1985 (22. März 2015)

*Petition Staudurchfahrung für Motorräder*

Ich bitte um Unterstützung für diese Petition.
Ziel ist fast erreicht. 

https://www.openpetition.de/petition/online/staudurchfahrung-fuer-motorraeder

Mit freundlichen Grüßen, Christian


----------



## PrincePaul (22. März 2015)

*AW: Petition Staudurchfahrung für Motorräder*

Wow... Ja unbedingt mit machen!

Hatte mir das mal hochgerechnet und nicht gedacht das es noch zu schaffen wäre, aber jetzt sieht das ja richtig gut aus


----------



## Threshold (22. März 2015)

*AW: Petition Staudurchfahrung für Motorräder*

Ich bin dagegen. Viel zu gefährlich, wenn Motorräder zwischen den stehenden Autos durchfahren.
Mich nervt es immer, wenn ich beim langsam Fahren oder eben stehen plötzlich von einem Motorrad überholt werden. 
Da muss ich nur mal kurz einfach den Arm aus dem Fenster strecken und schon knallt es. Nein danke.


----------



## Kerkilabro (22. März 2015)

*AW: Petition Staudurchfahrung für Motorräder*

Wohnungen sind eh knapp, also warum nicht? /dafür


----------



## Verminaard (22. März 2015)

*AW: Petition Staudurchfahrung für Motorräder*

Interessante Diskussion die dort auch herrscht.

Prinzipiell habe ich als Autofahrer nichts dagegen, sofern es unter gewissen Auflagen zugelassen wird, und diese Auflagen auch befolgt werden.
Und genau da ist der Knackpunkt.

Schon jetzt erlebt man immer wieder Ruecksichtslose. Wie wird das wenn sowas wirklich erlaubt wird?


Was ich mich noch frage: was bringt genau das durchschlaengeln? Ob ich jetzt paar hundert Meter weiter vorne oder hinten im Stau stehe ist doch pups.
Das Einzige was erreicht wird, das einige seltsame Autofahrer bockig werden, weil sie ja im Stau ueberholt werden und andere eine vermeintlich bessere Situation geniessen, die sie nicht bekommen koennen.
Und die Reaktionen von solchen Verkehrsteilnehmern sind eine weiter potentielle Gefahrenquelle.


----------



## Threshold (22. März 2015)

*AW: Petition Staudurchfahrung für Motorräder*

Organspender sind immer gesucht. So gesehen kann man auch dafür sein. Stimmt.


----------



## keinnick (22. März 2015)

*AW: Petition Staudurchfahrung für Motorräder*



ElDiablo1985 schrieb:


> Ich bitte um Unterstützung für diese Petition.
> Ziel ist fast erreicht.
> https://www.openpetition.de/petition/online/staudurchfahrung-fuer-motorraeder


Dann erzähl doch mal, warum man das unterstützen sollte (als Autofahrer). 

Das "Argument" 


> Das stundenlange Warten in Hitze oder Kälte führt zum Ermüden des Motorradfahrers und schafft dadurch erhebliche Gefahren.


haut mich jetzt irgendwie nicht so vom Hocker. Dann muss sich der Motorradfahrer, wie jeder andere auch, am nächsten Rastplatz eine Auszeit gönnen oder sollte sich überlegen ob er das richtige Verkehrsmittel gewählt hat. Was macht die Familie mit 3 kleinen, quengelnden Kindern auf den Rücksitzen im Hochsommer? Die könnte doch dann am besten den Standstreifen bis zu nächsten Abfahrt nehmen, so dass nur noch die wirklich entspannten Autofahrer mit Massagesitzen, Klimaanlage und TV in ihrer S-Klasse wirklich im Stau stehen müssen. So wäre allen geholfen! 

Im Ernst: Staus gehen so gut wie jedem auf den Keks. Auch als Autofahrer bist Du irgendwann gestresst und müde. Wer Motorrad fährt, weiß zudem hoffentlich auch worauf er sich einlässt. Da gehört dann auch Mistwetter (egal ob kalt oder heiß) und unbequeme Schutzkleidung dazu. Die Staudurchfahrung birgt aus meiner Sicht mehr Risiken als Vorteile, so dass ich dagegen bin. 

Wohin weichen die Motorradfahrer auf ihrer "dritten Spur" eigentlich aus, wenn die Rettungsgasse von Einsatzkräften gebraucht wird?


----------



## Crush182 (22. März 2015)

*AW: Petition Staudurchfahrung für Motorräder*

Wenn es auf beiden Seiten nicht diese Vollidioten geben würde, die meinen sie müssten sich nicht mal ein bisschen an
die Regeln halten (Abstand, Geschwindigkeit etc.), wird das Ganze nicht funktionieren.

Denn wenn Mr. "mit 50 km/h durch die Mitte -mir wird schon nix passieren" auf Mr. "das Darfst du so aber nich" trifft, dann gibts nen Knall und schon ist
das Geschrei wieder groß -.-


----------



## PrincePaul (22. März 2015)

*AW: Petition Staudurchfahrung für Motorräder*

Ja man kann es auch so sehen - aber ganz schön makaber, aber egal wenn ihr abstimmt 

Die Einhaltung solcher Richtlinien dann wird immer schwierig, wie viele uns uns fahren im Ort 60 km/h anstatt 50.... ist genau das gleiche.
Idioten hat man überall und die machen sowetwas IMMER kaputt.

@Verminaard: Man steht eben nicht 100m weiter xD Also ich habe das extremst im letzten Jahr gemerkt, fahre 2x die Woche die Strecke Hamburg - Hannover und im letzten Jahr waren dort bestimmt 5 Baustellen auf diesem Abschnitt.
Jedesmal Reißverschlussverfahren und da das für viele Leute auch schon unverständlich ist, jedes mal davor extremster Stau.

Mit dem Motorrad ging die Strecke über 30 min schneller und wo frei war mit beiden Fahrzeugen nicht schneller als 130km/h.
Denn Staudurchfahrten werden jetzt bereits von der Polizei geduldet, es geht hier viel mehr um eine Schaffung einer rechtlichen Grundlage.


----------



## Bester_Nick (22. März 2015)

*AW: Petition Staudurchfahrung für Motorräder*

Viel zu gefährlich. Außerdem: Warum sollen Motorradfahrer nicht warten können?


----------



## alfalfa (22. März 2015)

*AW: Petition Staudurchfahrung für Motorräder*



keinnick schrieb:


> Dann muss sich der Motorradfahrer, wie jeder andere auch, am nächsten Rastplatz eine Auszeit gönnen oder sollte sich überlegen ob er das richtige Verkehrsmittel gewählt hat. Was macht die Familie mit 3 kleinen, quengelnden Kindern auf den Rücksitzen im Hochsommer?



Die Familie schaltet die Klimaanlage ein...

Vorab muss ich sagen: Ich bin viele Jahre Motorrad gefahren und erst später auf's Auto umgestiegen. Mittlerweile fahre ich nur noch Auto, ich kenne also beide Seiten.
Wenn man mit seinem Motorrad in voller Montur (die man zu seinem eigenen Schutz tragen sollte) mit Helm auf der Birne bei 30° im Stau steht und alle paar Sekunden seine Kupplungshand bemühen muss, um wenige Meter vor zu rollen und dann wieder zu stehen, während die Wärme des Motors von unten kontinuierlich aufsteigt, dann ist das wirklich belastend.
Wenn da die nächsten Kilometer, in denen es sich staut einfach kein Rastplatz ist, dann bringt auch dein Vorschlag nichts.

Ich ärgere mich so gut wie jeden Tag, im Stau auf der Berliner Stadtautobahn zu stecken, aber ich halte mich stets daran, die Rettungsgasse zu bilden (was viele nicht tun) und wenn ein Motorrad langsam dort durchfährt, dann finde ich das in Ordnung. Nichtgönnerhafte Autofahrer, die sich extra in den Weg stellen, verstehe ich in solchen Situationen ebenso wenig wie Motorradfahrer, die viel zu schnell durch schmale Gassen brettern.


----------



## Olstyle (22. März 2015)

*AW: Petition Staudurchfahrung für Motorräder*



keinnick schrieb:


> Wohin weichen die Motorradfahrer auf ihrer "dritten Spur" eigentlich aus, wenn die Rettungsgasse von Einsatzkräften gebraucht wird?


Das steht sogar als Contra in der Petition ohne dass die Problematik wirklich jemand lösen konnte...


----------



## Grestorn (22. März 2015)

*AW: Petition Staudurchfahrung für Motorräder*

Der Neid der im Stau stehenden Autofahrer, wenn man als Biker mit 30 km/h an ihnen vorbeifährt...

Ich werde das *immer* machen, und das Risiko ist verglichen mit allen anderen Risiken, die man generell als Motorradfahrer *UND* als Autofahrer im täglichen Verkehr eingeht, zu vernachlässigen. 

Das größte Risiko sind Autofahrer, die aus lauter Missgunst meinen mal eben in die Spur des Bikers ziehen zu müssen oder gar mitten auf der Autobahn die Tür öffnen, weil sie im Rückspiegel einen Biker sehen. Ein klarer Mordanschlag. 

Ansonsten - wo soll das Risiko sein, mit 30 km/h an stehenden Autos vorbeizufahren?

Jeder Autofahrer in seinem klimatisierten Wohlfühl-Fahrzeug soll doch mal mit Schutzklamotten und Helm auf ein Bike sitzen und stundenlang in der prallen Sonne rumstehen, dann reden wir weiter.

Ich fahr natürlich auch Auto und bin schon selbst von einem von hinten anbrausenden Bike erschrocken worden. Aber nur das erschrocken werden (wenn man ohnehin STEHT!) ist doch kein Grund, das zu verbieten!



keinnick schrieb:


> Wohin weichen die Motorradfahrer auf ihrer "dritten Spur" eigentlich aus, wenn die Rettungsgasse von Einsatzkräften gebraucht wird?



Wenn ein Rettungsfahrzeug kommt, hat ein Biker garantiert kein Problem, dem Fahrzeug Platz zu machen. Man passt immer zwischen zwei Autos, zur Not auch quer. Das soll mal ein Auto nachmachen!


----------



## Leob12 (22. März 2015)

*AW: Petition Staudurchfahrung für Motorräder*

Warum denn nicht? In anderen Ländern funktioniert es auch.


----------



## Kaaruzo (22. März 2015)

*AW: Petition Staudurchfahrung für Motorräder*



Grestorn schrieb:


> Jeder Autofahrer in seinem klimatisierten Wohlfühl-Fahrzeug soll doch mal mit Schutzklamotten und Helm auf ein Bike sitzen und stundenlang in der prallen Sonne rumstehen, dann reden wir weiter.



Nein Gott wie schrecklich. Sag wurdest du gezwungen Motorrad (mit all seinen Konsequenzen) zu fahren?

Wenn du Motorrad fährst, musst du auch damit leben, dass du Schutzmontur trägst. Wenn du deswegen rumjammerst, dann habe ich einen einfachen Tip für dich. Lass es und fahr Auto.


----------



## aloha84 (22. März 2015)

*AW: Petition Staudurchfahrung für Motorräder*

Von mir aus können sie ruhig durch die Mitte fahren, die Betonung liegt auf fahren --> nicht rasen.
Ich mach auch so schon Platz, auch an Ampeln lasse ich sie vor, oder auf freien Landstraßen setze ich hier und da mal den Blinker rechts, wenn von Vorne nichts kommt.
Leben und leben lassen, warum soll ich den Leuten den Spaß verderben.
Hätte ich ein Motorradführerschein + Motorrad würde ich mich über sowas freuen. (Hab beides nicht, weil ich mich vermutlich innerhalb von 20 Minuten tot fahren würde.)


----------



## roulie90 (22. März 2015)

*AW: Petition Staudurchfahrung für Motorräder*

Wenn man nicht gerade eine Chopper mit überbreitem Lenker hat ergibt sich immer eine Lücke auf der linken, oder mittleren Spur, in die man sich kurz stellen könnte, falls ein Polizei-, oder Rettungswagen durch muss.

In so einer Situation sollten einfach beide Parteien mal ihr Ego aus- und den Verstand einschalten. Ob man jetzt als Motorrad-, oder Autofahrer eine Position weiter vorne im Stau ist ist doch völlig belanglos, wenn gerade ein Einsatzfahrzeug kommt.

Ich benutze auch oft die Stadtautobahn in Berlin, sowohl im Auto, als auch manchmal auf meinem Bike und beobachte es erfreulicherweise immer öfter, wie mir einige Autofahrer, die mich schon im Seitenspiegel registriert haben, etwas Platz machen, wenn ich vorsichtig angefahren komme. Würde denen ja gerne danken, aber bin in der Situation zu sehr darauf konzentriert auf das Verhalten von den anderen zu reagieren.

Ich nutze eigentlich immer die Gelegenheit im Stau, wenn nichts mehr geht, behutsam, immer mit dem Fuß auf der Bremse und den Fingern an dem Kupplungshebel, im ersten Gang durchzufahren. Natürlich sollte man das nicht mit 30 oder 40kmh tun, das ist total hirnrissig. Wenn es aber der Verkehr erlaubt und man angemessen durchfahren kann, bin ich dafür.

Man kann sich das als reiner Autofahrer, wenn man nur Klimaanlage, oder Lüftung kennt nicht vorstellen, was man als Biker für Temperaturen im Stau ausgesetzt ist. Nicht nur das der ca 100°C warme Motor seine komplette Abwärme an die Beine, den Oberkörper und noch in den Helm abgibt, sondern auch noch der über 45°C warme Asphalt, die Sonne, die auf den Helm knallt und dann noch die warmen Abgase der Autos um einen herum. Das hält selbst der tapferste Saunagänger keine 5-10min aus. 

Also einfach ein bisschen mehr Verständnis und Respekt dem anderen gegenüber aufbringen, egal ob man Autofahrer, oder Biker ist. 

Peace


----------



## Kaaruzo (22. März 2015)

*AW: Petition Staudurchfahrung für Motorräder*



roulie90 schrieb:


> Man kann sich das als reiner Autofahrer, wenn man nur Klimaanlage, oder Lüftung kennt nicht vorstellen, was man als Biker für Temperaturen im Stau ausgesetzt ist. Nicht nur das der ca 100°C warme Motor seine komplette Abwärme an die Beine, den Oberkörper und noch in den Helm abgibt, sondern auch noch der über 45°C warme Asphalt, die Sonne, die auf den Helm knallt und dann noch die warmen Abgase der Autos um einen herum. Das hält selbst der tapferste Saunagänger keine 5-10min aus.



Auch für dich gilt, niemand hat dich gezwungen Motorad zu fahren. Wenn du das nicht aushälst, dann lass es. Aber gib nicht den anderen Verkehrsteilnehmern die Schuld dafür.


----------



## keinnick (22. März 2015)

*AW: Petition Staudurchfahrung für Motorräder*



ElDiablo1985 schrieb:


> Das wurde an diversen Stellen bereits erwähnt. Lesen hilft.



Ok, anders gefragt: Warum wählt man ein solches Fortbewegungsmittel, stellt irgendwann fest welche Nachteile es hat (oder ist  sich dessen längst bewusst) und möchte dann eine Extrawurst haben? Ein Motorrad ist nun mal eben nicht vollständig alltagstauglich, das wisst Ihr als Besitzer doch am besten. Ansonsten sollten wir vielleicht auch über beheizte und überdachte Straßen nachdenken, damit Motorräder auch gefahrlos im Winter fahren können?


----------



## Kaaruzo (22. März 2015)

*AW: Petition Staudurchfahrung für Motorräder*

Oder wir führen auf Autobahnen ein Überholverbot für Autofahrer ein, damit Motorradfahrer endliche die linke Spur für sich haben


----------



## Incredible Alk (22. März 2015)

*AW: Petition Staudurchfahrung für Motorräder*

Ich bin eigentlich gegen eine solche Regelung. Aus meiner Erfahrung ists so, dass Zweiradfahrer sowieso machen was sie wollen (gefühlt jeder 2. Motorradfahrer bei uns in der gegend ist ständig (massiv) zu schnell und überholt sowieso rechts wie links und in Staus). Da muss man ihnen nicht auch noch die gesetzliche Legalität für manche Dinge schaffen.

Versteht mich nicht falsch, ich hab nichts gegen Motorradfahren oder die Fahrer, bei uns scheint nur der Anteil der Vollidioten darunter besonders hoch zu sein.


----------



## Leob12 (22. März 2015)

*AW: Petition Staudurchfahrung für Motorräder*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Auch für dich gilt, niemand hat dich gezwungen Motorad zu fahren. Wenn du das nicht aushälst, dann lass es. Aber gib nicht den anderen Verkehrsteilnehmern die Schuld dafür.



Was stört dich denn bei so einer Regelung? 
Es funktioniert in anderen Ländern, ohne das deswegen bei jedem Stau dutzende Unfälle vorkommen. 

Aber ok, Deutschland ist anders.^^ 
Jemand anderes eine "Extrawurst" geben? Nein, wie komme ich dazu.


----------



## Ruptet (22. März 2015)

*AW: Petition Staudurchfahrung für Motorräder*

Wie von Kaaruzo schon erwähnt, niemand wird gezwungen Motorrad zu fahren.

Ich habe ehrlich gesagt nichts dagegen wenn sie durchfahren oder besser gesagt durchrollen ... so Gestalten die mit 50+ durch die Gassen rasen sollten die Tür eines aussteigenden zu spüren bekommen....
Hab ja eben die Befürchtung, das wenn diese Grundlage zu Stande kommt, der Autofahrer im Nachteil ist, wenn dann mal beim durchfahren eines Motorrades was passieren sollte ... Tür öffnen, Hand ausn Fenster strecken oder sonstwas...muss man gestresst im Stau noch auf zusätzliche Dinge achten.


----------



## Kaaruzo (22. März 2015)

*AW: Petition Staudurchfahrung für Motorräder*

Das es in anderen Ländern funktioniert wird einfach behauptet. Gibt es dazu irgendwelche Statisken, die mir die Petition liefert?

Aber es geht für mich vorallem um etwas grundlegendes. Die Frage nach dem Warum? Warum sollten Motorrahdfahrer nicht einfach genauso warten müssen, wie Autofahrer?

Wegen dieser vorgeschobenen Gründe wie Hitze? Dann soll man nicht Motorrad fahren, wenn man das nicht abkann, du kannst auch wenn du durch eine Stadt fährst, alle 50 Meter an einer roten Ampel stehen. Oder sollen wir dort demnächst auch noch eine Extrawurst für Motorradfahrer machen?


----------



## stoepsel (22. März 2015)

*AW: Petition Staudurchfahrung für Motorräder*

Eine Regelung in diesem Thema würde gar nichts verschlechtern , keine Panik. Natürlich gibt es genügend Volltrottel auf der Strasse, die Gefahrensituationen einfach nicht erkennen wollen/können...
Ich denke aber, dass durch so eine Regelung- wie auch immer Diese aussehen soll - die Aufmerksamkeit aller Stauteilnehmer etwas angeregt wird, weil ja dann Jeder weiss, dass da ein Mopped kommen könnte! Es gibt genügend Autofahrer, die einfach zu dämlich sind, in ihren Rückspiegel zu schauen, bevor Sie die Spur verlassen wollen! So kann man diese Egoisten auch mal drankriegen...


----------



## Grestorn (22. März 2015)

*AW: Petition Staudurchfahrung für Motorräder*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Nein Gott wie schrecklich. Sag wurdest du gezwungen Motorrad (mit all seinen Konsequenzen) zu fahren?
> 
> Wenn du Motorrad fährst, musst du auch damit leben, dass du Schutzmontur trägst. Wenn du deswegen rumjammerst, dann habe ich einen einfachen Tip für dich. Lass es und fahr Auto.



Ich jammere nicht, natürlich fahre ich freiwillig mit dem Motorrad. Das ist auch nicht der Punkt. Der Punkt ist einfach nur, dass ein bisschen mehr Verständnis für die Nöte eines Motorradfahrers im Stau und weniger Neid, weil er vorbeifahren kann, durchaus angebracht wäre. Motorradfahrer leiden eben nochmal ein gutes Stück mehr unter einem Stau als es ein Autofahrer zweifelsfrei auch schon muss. 

Ein bisschen weniger Missgunst und etwas mehr Akzeptanz des anderen gegenüber wäre ja echt mal nett, finde ich.


----------



## roulie90 (22. März 2015)

*AW: Petition Staudurchfahrung für Motorräder*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Auch für dich gilt, niemand hat dich gezwungen Motorad zu fahren. Wenn du das nicht aushälst, dann lass es. Aber gib nicht den anderen Verkehrsteilnehmern die Schuld dafür.



Genau solch einer Intoleranz haben wir es zu verdanken, dass es immer wieder zu Auseinandersetzungen zwischen Bikern und Autofahrern kommt.

Was wär dir lieber, ein Biker der direkt vor dir im Stau einen Hitzeschlag kriegt, sodass du selber nicht mehr weiter kommst, oder das dieser für 1-2 Sekunden vorsichtig an dir vorbeifährt und du ihn danach nie wieder siehst?

Ist es nur der Neid, dass du im Stau als Autofahrer nicht weiterkommst? Ich hätte, wenn ich mit Bike unterwegs bin, auch gerne eine Klimaanlage, steige ich deswegen im Stau ab und setzte mich in dein Fahrzeug?

Was soll diese gegenseitige Nichtachtung? Es tut niemandem weh, wenn man mit Verstand durch den Stau fährt. Wohl gemerkt mit Verstand! Ich habe auch keinerlei Verständnis vor diesen Idioten, die meinen im Slalom-Parcours durch den Stau zu ballern!

btw habe ich niemanden die Schuld gegeben, nur mal darauf aufmerksam gemacht, warum es sinnvoll wäre diese Petition zu unterstützen, wenn man sich nicht wie ein Berserker verhält.


----------



## Grestorn (22. März 2015)

*AW: Petition Staudurchfahrung für Motorräder*



Ruptet schrieb:


> Ich habe ehrlich gesagt nichts dagegen wenn sie durchfahren oder besser gesagt durchrollen ... so Gestalten die mit 50+ durch die Gassen rasen sollten die Tür eines aussteigenden zu spüren bekommen....



Das könnte man als klare Morddrohung werten.


----------



## ElDiablo1985 (22. März 2015)

*AW: Petition Staudurchfahrung für Motorräder*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Nein Gott wie schrecklich. Sag wurdest du gezwungen Motorrad (mit all seinen Konsequenzen) zu fahren?
> 
> Wenn du Motorrad fährst, musst du auch damit leben, dass du Schutzmontur trägst. Wenn du deswegen rumjammerst, dann habe ich einen einfachen Tip für dich. Lass es und fahr Auto.



***Ironie On ***
Erstelle bald eine Petition dafür das alle die so denken denn Führerschein abgeben müssen.
Grund: §1 STVO  
Gegenseitige Rücksicht ist bei solchen Leuten fehl am Platz.
*** Ironie Off***


----------



## Ruptet (22. März 2015)

*AW: Petition Staudurchfahrung für Motorräder*

Morddrohung 
Wer Hirnlos durch ne enge Gasse rast, wo manchmal schon ein ausgestreckter Arm reicht damit niemand mehr durchkommt, der darf sich nicht wundern wenn sowas passiert, das meine ich damit.


----------



## keinnick (22. März 2015)

*AW: Petition Staudurchfahrung für Motorräder*



ElDiablo1985 schrieb:


> ***Ironie On ***
> Erstelle bald eine Petition dafür das alle die so denken denn Führerschein abgeben müssen.
> Grund: §1 STVO
> Gegenseitige Rücksicht ist bei solchen Leuten fehl am Platz.
> *** Ironie Off***



Dann vergiss aber bitte nicht den 2. Absatz:

(2) Wer am Verkehr teilnimmt hat sich so zu verhalten, dass kein Anderer geschädigt, gefährdet oder mehr, als nach den Umständen unvermeidbar, behindert oder belästigt wird.

Und das gilt ebenfalls für alle. Nicht nur für Autofahrer.


----------



## alfalfa (22. März 2015)

*AW: Petition Staudurchfahrung für Motorräder*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Auch für dich gilt, niemand hat dich gezwungen Motorad zu fahren. Wenn du das nicht aushälst, dann lass es. Aber gib nicht den anderen Verkehrsteilnehmern die Schuld dafür.



Was ist das denn für eine sinnlose Argumentation?
Man kann sich doch eher darüber freuen, wenn es Leute gibt, die auf zwei statt auf vier Rädern unterwegs sind und somit Staus verkürzen und die Parkplatzsituation etwas entspannen. Warum soll man die alle dazu verdonnern, sich auch in eine Blechdose zu setzen und in den Stau einzureihen? 
Gerade als Städter solltest du das zu schätzen wissen.


----------



## ElDiablo1985 (22. März 2015)

*AW: Petition Staudurchfahrung für Motorräder*

Es geht hier nicht ums rasen. Niemand sagt das Motorradfahrer mit 100km/h einen Stau durchfahren dürfen. Aber 20km/h fänd ich als Beispiel in ordnung.


----------



## ElDiablo1985 (22. März 2015)

*AW: Petition Staudurchfahrung für Motorräder*



keinnick schrieb:


> Dann vergiss aber bitte nicht den 2. Absatz:
> 
> (2) Wer am Verkehr teilnimmt hat sich so zu verhalten, dass kein Anderer geschädigt, gefährdet oder mehr, als nach den Umständen unvermeidbar, behindert oder belästigt wird.
> 
> Und das gilt ebenfalls für alle. Nicht nur für Autofahrer.



Die sollten auch den Führerschein abgeben. Natürlich. Sehe ich als Motorradfahrer auch so was manche abziehen auf der Straße. Aber darum geht es hier und bei der Petition nicht.


----------



## PrincePaul (22. März 2015)

*AW: Petition Staudurchfahrung für Motorräder*

Die Pro und Kontras sind übrigends auf der Seite auch aufgelistet und ellenlang.

Die Leute, die es wieder übertreiben hat man leider immer und überall und das sowohl bei den Autofahrern, als auch bei den Motorradfahrern.
Denen ist es aber auch egal ob das legalisiert wird oder nicht, die machen das trotzdem...

Sieht man ja leider auch viel zu häufig in den ganzen Videos auf Youtube, das wirft immer ein tolles Bild auf die Motorradfahrer.
Naja 10-20 km/h wäre in Ordnung, ist denn ja wien Fahrradfahrer - sollte dann evtl. noch an die Größe des Motorrads gekoppelt werden, sodass manche es halt gar nicht dürfen.


----------



## Grestorn (22. März 2015)

*AW: Petition Staudurchfahrung für Motorräder*

Weil es Verrückte gibt, die meinen auf YouTube posen zu müssen, gerät die gesamte Bikerschaft in Verruf. Genau wie die Biker, deren Pipes nicht laut genug brüllen können, oder diejenigen, die eine kurvige Straße mit einer Rennstrecke verwechseln. 

Das ist sehr schade, aber ich hoffe, dass es den meisten Leuten klar ist, dass das nur eine verschwindend kleine Minderheit der Biker darstellt! Klein, aber eben sehr auffällig.


----------



## Ruptet (22. März 2015)

*AW: Petition Staudurchfahrung für Motorräder*

Das ist aber genauso wie bei den Autofahrern, nur die Deppen fallen einen auf und bleiben in Erinnerung.
Bei den Bikern würde ich sagen sogar noch mehr... da fallen die extremen halt noch extremer auf mit ihren .. Manövern und ihrer beschissenen Lautstärke - Man sieht sie verglichen mit Autos halt auch seltener.

(Beschissen weil ich finde es ist penetrant laut, nicht weil ich Biker-Hater bin bevor der Shitstorm losgeht)


----------



## keinnick (22. März 2015)

*AW: Petition Staudurchfahrung für Motorräder*



Grestorn schrieb:


> Das ist sehr schade, aber ich hoffe, dass es den meisten Leuten klar ist, dass das nur eine verschwindend kleine Minderheit der Biker darstellt! Klein, aber eben sehr auffällig.



Das ist gut möglich. Vielleicht haben manche (mich eingeschlossen) innerlich auch schon so eine Art "Grundabneigung" gegen Biker entwickelt, denn zwar fallen die "normalen" Fahrer kaum auf, die Chaoten dafür umso mehr. Und das bleibt im Gedächtnis. In meiner Straße wohnt so einer, dessen Moped mich seit ein paar Wochen morgens halb sechs weckt, da sein Auspuff selbst durch die Dreifachverglasung im Schlafzimmer auch noch hörbar ist, wenn er schon längst die Straße runtergefahren ist. Natürlich muss er die Karre auch erstmal ne Minute laufen lassen und beim losfahren den Gasgriff auf Funktion prüfen. Sein Auto ist da übrigens nicht besser, das klingt genau so.  Letztendlich liegts dann wohl vorrangig an den Besitzern selbst...


----------



## Threshold (22. März 2015)

*AW: Petition Staudurchfahrung für Motorräder*



Grestorn schrieb:


> Wenn ein Rettungsfahrzeug kommt, hat ein Biker garantiert kein Problem, dem Fahrzeug Platz zu machen. Man passt immer zwischen zwei Autos, zur Not auch quer. Das soll mal ein Auto nachmachen!



Ich habe einen Smart. Quer ist kein Problem.


----------



## Deeron (22. März 2015)

*AW: Petition Staudurchfahrung für Motorräder*

Ich bin definitiv für eine solche Regelung, auch wenn ich (noch) keinen entsprechenden Führerschein und/oder Gefährt habe.

Ein Motorradfahrer steht im Stau, vor allem auf langen Strecken ohne Rastplatz etc., vor einer ziemlich bescheidenen Situation. (ich gehe von einem vernünftigen Menschen aus)
 Option a): Langsam durch den Stau hindurch fahren und evtl. auf den nächsten Park-/ Rastplatz fahren, wenn bis dahin der Stau noch besteht (Wird insoweit von der Exekutivbe geduldet, ist aber offiziell nicht erlaubt)
b) Auf der Fahrbahn, im Stau, anhalten, absteigen, Helm absetzen, Jacke ausziehen und evtl sogar vom Bike steigen... ist aber leider erstens absolut unzulässig und das Hupkonzert, wenn er sich zum weiter fahren erst wieder anziehen muss, möchte ich nicht erleben 
c) das selbe Spiel wie bei b) nur auf dem Standstreifen... nur fahren da auch öfters Rettungs- und vor allem Abschleppfahrzeuge durch, die dann wieder behindert werden

Die Temperaturen in Motorradkombis sind nicht zu verachten. Wer es mal ansatzweise erleben möchte, zieht einfach beim nächsten Sonnenbad schwarze Jogginghose und Pullover an, legt sich in die sonne und stellt sich noch ein Heizgebläse unter die Sonnenliege. Auf einen Helm kann dann vielleicht sogar verzichtet werden.

Und wer sagt, dass niemand gezwungen wird Motorrad zu fahren: Ihr werdet auch nicht gezwungen Auto zu fahren. Würdet ihr auf einem Bike sitzen, kämt ihr im Stau auch schneller voran. Und sagt jetzt nicht, dass ihr ganz brav warten würdet... wenn man etwas ohne Konsequenz machen kann, macht der Mensch es auch meißtens.

Und alle die Absichtlich durchfahrende Motorräder behindern oder sogar versuchen sie ab zu drängen: Hoffentlich sieht das mal ein Polizist in Zivil. Das fällt dann unter Vorsatz und der Lappen ist erstmal weg.

Geben und nehmen. Leben und leben lassen. "Die eigene Freihait hört da auf, wo die Nasenspitze unseres Gegenübers anfängt". Scheiß egoistische und heuchlerische Welt.


----------



## Kaaruzo (22. März 2015)

*AW: Petition Staudurchfahrung für Motorräder*

Die Frage wurde immer noch nicht geklärt. Warum sollen Motorradfahrer nicht warten müssen wie alle anderen Verkehrsteilnehmer auch?

Wenn man die Temperatur nicht aushält, soll man halt nicht Mototrad fahren. Nach der Logik können wir ja auch die linke Fahrbahn auf der Autobahn auch für Motorränder reservieren und die rote Ampel gilt auch nicht mehr für Motorräder. Wie können den armen Motoradfahrern ja nicht zumuten zu lange in der böse Sonne zu sein.


----------



## Grestorn (22. März 2015)

*AW: Petition Staudurchfahrung für Motorräder*

Neid und Missgunst.


----------



## Kaaruzo (22. März 2015)

*AW: Petition Staudurchfahrung für Motorräder*

Ich würde es ja eher gleiches Recht für alle nennen. Ansonsten können wir ja auch darüber diskutieren, ob die Autofahrer nicht eine Gasse frei halten für alle Verkehrteilsnehmer, damit der Stau noch schneller vorbei ist.


----------



## Deeron (22. März 2015)

*AW: Petition Staudurchfahrung für Motorräder*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Die Frage wurde immer noch nicht geklärt. Warum sollen Motorradfahrer nicht warten müssen wie alle anderen Verkehrsteilnehmer auch?
> 
> Wenn man die Temperatur nicht aushält, soll man halt nicht Mototrad fahren. Nach der Logik können wir ja auch die linke Fahrbahn auf der Autobahn auch für Motorränder reservieren und die rote Ampel gilt auch nicht mehr für Motorräder. Wie können den armen Motoradfahrern ja nicht zumuten zu lange in der böse Sonne zu sein.



Ganz einfach: Der deutsche Staat und auch kein anderer Mensch, kann dich nicht zwingen deine eigene Gesundheit oder dein Leben aufs Spiel zu setzen. Jeder Mensch und jeder deutscher Bürger, auch jeder Verkehrsteilnehmer hat das Recht seinen Körper, Sein Eigentum und sein Leben zu schützen.

Und wenn die Temperaturen in der Kombi gefährlich werden, kann mich keiner dazu zwingen, zu warten bis ich aufgrund eines Hitzschlags oder einer Kohlenmonooxid vergiftung umfalle. Punkt.
Wenn dir Gefahr droht, darfst du diese Gefahr beseitigen oder umgehen.

Wenn wir das deutsche Recht so krass auslegen, dass sich an alles ohne wenn und abe rgehalten wird, will ich folgendes:

Durchgezogene Linien dürfen auf Straßen nicht überfahren werden, außer Verkehrs- oder lichtzeichen zeigen dies an oder ein polizist regelt den Verkehr. 
Passiert nun vor dir auf deiner Spur ein Unfall, verlange ich, dass du deine Spur nicht verlässt. Weil eine durchgezogene Linie darfst du ja nicht überfahren. Das heißt, entweder du hast Glück und dein Auto kommt rechtzeitig zum stehen oder du hast Pech und die Knautschzone wird mal getestet.
Und NEIn, das eben genannte Beispiel ist nichts anderes. Du schützt in dem Moment genauso vor einem Schaden, wie der Motorradfahrer.


----------



## Incredible Alk (22. März 2015)

*AW: Petition Staudurchfahrung für Motorräder*



Deeron schrieb:


> Und NEIn, das eben genannte Beispiel ist nichts anderes.



Ähm doch. 

Wenn vor dir ein Unfall passiert und du musst ausweichen hast du keine andere Wahl als über die Linie zu fahren - und das ist auch absolut richtig so.

Der Motorradfahrer im Stau hat aber die Wahl ob er wenn es ihm so heiß wird dass er kurz vorm umfallen ist sich mit seinem Motorrad zum Straßenrand begibt zum ausruhen/abkühlen oder ob er in dem Zustand nochmal schnell zwischen engen Autos durchfährt - letztere Wahl ist nicht nur (aktuell) nicht erlaubt sondern was das Argument "heiß" angeht auch noch die wesentlich dämlichere Entscheidung.

Und jetzt komm mir keiner mit "Fahrtwind" - wenns mir so übel ist dass ich gleich ohnmächtig werde ist weiterfahren durch auch noch beengte Verhältnisse garantiert keine sinnvolle Wahl.


Nochmal - von mir aus können sies erlauben, es hält sich sowieso kaum einer dran. Ich muss als Autofahrer sowieso jederzeit damit rechnen im Stau oder sonstwo links und rechts von Motorrädern überholt zu werden.


----------



## Kaaruzo (22. März 2015)

*AW: Petition Staudurchfahrung für Motorräder*

Also ich gebe zu ich bin in meinem Leben wenn es hoch kommt vielleicht zehnmal Motorrad gefahren, und davor vielleicht die Hälft im Hochsommer.

Aber die von euch gezeichneten Horrorszenarien habe ich noch nie erlebt. Merkwürdiger weise kenne ich auch keine massen an Zeitungsartikeln, die vor diesem existenzbedrohenden Problem bereichten. Um es kurz zu machen: Ich halte das Argument "Hitze" hier für deutlich übertrieben.

Sein Leben zu schützen, bist du nicht der Meinung, dass hier arg dick aufträgtst? Wenn Motorradfahren quasi fast jedes Mal das Risiko des Hitzetodes bedeutet (), warum ist es dann überhaupt erlaubt?


----------



## keinnick (22. März 2015)

*AW: Petition Staudurchfahrung für Motorräder*



Deeron schrieb:


> Ganz einfach: Der deutsche Staat und auch kein anderer Mensch, kann dich nicht zwingen deine eigene Gesundheit oder dein Leben aufs Spiel zu setzen. Jeder Mensch und jeder deutscher Bürger, auch jeder Verkehrsteilnehmer hat das Recht seinen Körper, Sein Eigentum und sein Leben zu schützen.
> 
> Und wenn die Temperaturen in der Kombi gefährlich werden, kann mich keiner dazu zwingen, zu warten bis ich aufgrund eines Hitzschlags oder einer Kohlenmonooxid vergiftung umfalle. Punkt.
> Wenn dir Gefahr droht, darfst du diese Gefahr beseitigen oder umgehen.



Sorry, aber diese Argumentation halte ich für quatsch. Wenn Deine gesundheitliche Situation bedenklich wird, dann gibt's den Standstreifen und die nächste Notrufsäule. Wenn es Dir so schlecht geht, wäre es fahrlässig einfach weiterzufahren. Wenn Dir einfach "nur" zu warm ist, dann musst Du da durch. Du hast es Dir so ausgesucht. In meinem imaginären Auto ohne Klimaanlage könnte ich mir es auch nicht aussuchen.


----------



## Grestorn (22. März 2015)

*AW: Petition Staudurchfahrung für Motorräder*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ich würde es ja eher gleiches Recht für alle nennen.



Dann dürften alle Verkehrsteilnehmer sich nicht schneller als 6km/h fortbewegen. Das ist schließlich der kleinste gemeinsame Nenner.

Bist Du dieser Meinung ("gleiches Recht für alle") denn auch bei allen anderen Dingen des Lebens? Wie sieht's denn z.B. mit dem Recht zur Adoption für Kinder aus? Oder dem Recht zur Ehe mit allen Rechten und Pflichten für alle?


----------



## Kaaruzo (22. März 2015)

*AW: Petition Staudurchfahrung für Motorräder*

Gut, also an einer ernsthaften Diskussion ist man scheinbar nicht interessiert. Ich hatte bei den "überzeugenden" Argumenten der Motorradfraktion (der plötzlich überall drohende Hitzetod ) aber auch nichts anderes erwartet.

Im Kern geht es doch nur um eins. Die Motorradfahrer wollen einfach nur fahren und nirgends warten. Wenn man sich anguckt, wie gefühlt 3/4 aller Motorradfahrer tatsächlich fahren, überrascht mich das nicht.


----------



## Leob12 (22. März 2015)

*AW: Petition Staudurchfahrung für Motorräder*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Gut, also an einer ernsthaften Diskussion ist man scheinbar nicht interessiert. Ich hatte bei den "überzeugenden" Argumenten der Motorradfraktion (der plötzlich überall drohende Hitzetod ) aber auch nichts anderes erwartet.
> 
> Im Kern geht es doch nur um eins. Die Motorradfahrer wollen einfach nur fahren und nirgends warten. Wenn man sich anguckt, wie gefühlt 3/4 aller Motorradfahrer tatsächlich fahren, überrascht mich das nicht.



Gleiches Recht für alle: 
Autofahrer dürfen bei Stau auch vorfahren. Wird zwar etwas eng, aber im Gesetz steht es, nun bist auch du zufrieden. 

Was willst du mit deinem "gefühlt 3/4"? Dasselbe kann man auf alles und jeden beziehen. Gefühlt 3/4 der Autofahrer sind Idioten, gefühlt 3/4 der Leute fährt zu langsam, gefühlt 3/4 aller Bayern tragen Lederhosen. Wodurch gleichen sich die ganzen Statements? Sie sind alle falsch. 
Mehr als zu pauschalieren kannst du anscheinend nicht. 
Wie gesagt, ich lese in Österreich kaum von Unfällen aufgrund der Gesetzesänderung.


----------



## Kaaruzo (22. März 2015)

*AW: Petition Staudurchfahrung für Motorräder*

Und ich lese kaum von den ganzen Probleme die hier für Motorradfahrer skizziert werden.

Auch sind mir die ganzen Hitzetode entgangen.


----------



## merhuett (22. März 2015)

*AW: Petition Staudurchfahrung für Motorräder*

Es fängt beim durchfahren eines Staus an und endet bei der Forderung über rot fahren zu dürfen wenn der verkehr es zu lässt.


----------



## Kaaruzo (22. März 2015)

*AW: Petition Staudurchfahrung für Motorräder*

Und irgendwann gibt es das Überholverbot für Autofahrer auf Autobahnen, damit die Motorradfahrer die linke Spur für sich alleine haben


----------



## Grestorn (22. März 2015)

*AW: Petition Staudurchfahrung für Motorräder*



merhuett schrieb:


> Es fängt beim durchfahren eines Staus an und endet bei der Forderung über rot fahren zu dürfen wenn der verkehr es zu lässt.



"Es fängt mit der Legalisierung von Homosexualität an und hört mit der Legalisierung von Kinderficken auf". Genauso bescheuert.


----------



## Deeron (22. März 2015)

*AW: Petition Staudurchfahrung für Motorräder*

Ich habe nie etwas von Hitzetod geschrieben, wer meine aussage überinterpretiert ist demnach selber schuld.

Und warum man von sowas nichts liest oder hört.. nunja... weil geschätzte 98% der Motorradfahrer im Stau weiter fahren.

Außerdem habe ich geschrieben, das es mir quasi darum geht diesem Umstand (Überhitzung) vorzubeugen. Und nicht, wie richtigerweise von euch erwähnt, so fahrlässig zu sein und noch weiter zu fahren wenn es zu spät ist.

Aber mal eine Frage an die, die diese Regelung nicht haben wollen: Was stört euch denn am meißten daran? Nur der Umstand, das andere langsam weiter fahren können und ihr es nicht könnt? Oder weil euch ein Motorradfahrer anfahren könnte, weil ihr gerade meint im Stau aus dem Auto aussteigen zu müssen?


----------



## Incredible Alk (22. März 2015)

*AW: Petition Staudurchfahrung für Motorräder*



Deeron schrieb:


> Was stört euch denn am meißten daran? Nur der Umstand, das andere langsam weiter fahren können und ihr es nicht könnt?



Weil dadurch wieder eine weitere Zusatzregelung in die StVO muss (von denen wir ja schon so wenig haben...) die meiner Meinung nach mehr Nach- als Vorteile hat und schlichtweg nicht nötig ist.


----------



## Threshold (22. März 2015)

*AW: Petition Staudurchfahrung für Motorräder*



Deeron schrieb:


> Ich habe nie etwas von Hitzetod geschrieben, wer meine aussage überinterpretiert ist demnach selber schuld.
> 
> Und warum man von sowas nichts liest oder hört.. nunja... weil geschätzte 98% der Motorradfahrer im Stau weiter fahren.
> 
> Außerdem habe ich geschrieben, das es mir quasi darum geht diesem Umstand (Überhitzung) vorzubeugen. Und nicht, wie richtigerweise von euch erwähnt, so fahrlässig zu sein und noch weiter zu fahren wenn es zu spät ist.



Und was macht der Autofahrer, dessen Wagen keine Klimaanlage hat? Schwitzen?



Deeron schrieb:


> Aber mal eine Frage an die, die diese Regelung nicht haben wollen: Was stört euch denn am meißten daran? Nur der Umstand, das andere langsam weiter fahren können und ihr es nicht könnt? Oder weil euch ein Motorradfahrer anfahren könnte, weil ihr gerade meint im Stau aus dem Auto aussteigen zu müssen?



Weils einfach zu gefährlich ist.
Und zwar für beide Seiten.
Reicht doch schon, dass einer mal die Tür aufmacht und schon knallt der Biker dagegen und macht einen Abflug.
Oder denkst du echt, dass die Biker -- nach einem möglichen Gesetzt, das das Vorbeifahren mit Schrittgeschwindigkeit erlaubt -- sich an diese Schrittgeschwindigkeit halten?
Außerdem finde ich das Argument der Überhitzung völlig albern. Wenns dem Biker zu heiß wird, kann er das Visier öffnen oder die Jacke ausziehen.


----------



## Deeron (22. März 2015)

*AW: Petition Staudurchfahrung für Motorräder*



Threshold schrieb:


> Und was macht der Autofahrer, dessen Wagen keine Klimaanlage hat? Schwitzen?



Dann hat er zumindest eine Lüftung. Sollte beides kaputt sein, besteht ja die möglichkeit das ganze reparieren zu lassen. Allein der Wind einer Autobelüftung hat genugBewegung um den Körper ivm. Schweiß zu Kühlen, bzw vor Überhitzung zu Schützen. Außer man fährt nen 90er Corsa, da kann die Lüftung schonmal dazu missbraucht werden, um den eigenen Motor vorm überhitzen zu schützen .





Threshold schrieb:


> Weils einfach zu gefährlich ist.
> Und zwar für beide Seiten.
> Reicht doch schon, dass einer mal die Tür aufmacht und schon knallt der Biker dagegen und macht einen Abflug.
> Oder denkst du echt, dass die Biker -- nach einem möglichen Gesetzt, das das Vorbeifahren mit Schrittgeschwindigkeit erlaubt -- sich an diese Schrittgeschwindigkeit halten?
> Außerdem finde ich das Argument der Überhitzung völlig albern. Wenns dem Biker zu heiß wird, kann er das Visier öffnen oder die Jacke ausziehen.



Visier öffnen ist eine Option, die auch gemacht wird. Aber Jacke ausziehen?! Dein gesicht will ich sehen, wie ein Biker im Stau vor dir von seiner Maschine absteigt, sich die Jacke, oder besser noch Kombi (Jacke und Hose in einem Teil) auszieht und sich dann bei der weiterfahrt wieder reinpellen muss.

Schrittgeschwindigkeit wird sogar jetzt (leider nicht vom Gesetz) differenziert. Schwere Motorräder kann man teilweise einfach nicht bei 8km/h  fahren, weil sie ständig zu kippen drohen. Blitzende Polizeibeamte lassen Motorrädern irgendwas zwischen 15 und 25 km/h durchgehen. 

Und was ist daran gefährlich mit beispielsweise 25km/h an stehenden Autos vorbei zu fahren? Ist für mich persönlich das gleiche, wie wenn sich ein Motorrad in einem dicht besiedelten Wohngebiet bewegt. Auch dort können Autotüren aufgehen, Kinder auf die Straße springen oder Autos aus Einfahrten kommen. Für mich ist ein Stau eine Situation wie jede andere auch.


----------



## ElDiablo1985 (22. März 2015)

*AW: Petition Staudurchfahrung für Motorräder*

Außerdem kann ein Autofahrer im Stau in den Spiegel schauen ob ein Motorrad kommt.(Bevor er die Autotür aufmacht) Sollte man sowieso machen. Aber da es ja leute gibt die nicht mal Blinken wird selbst das in Spiegel schauen zuviel verlangt sein.
Jeder der Angst hat ein Motorradfahrer zu erwischen sollte sich mal mein letzten Satz genau durchlesen und durchdenken.


----------



## Threshold (22. März 2015)

*AW: Petition Staudurchfahrung für Motorräder*



Deeron schrieb:


> Und was ist daran gefährlich mit beispielsweise 25km/h an stehenden Autos vorbei zu fahren? Ist für mich persönlich das gleiche, wie wenn sich ein Motorrad in einem dicht besiedelten Wohngebiet bewegt. Auch dort können Autotüren aufgehen, Kinder auf die Straße springen oder Autos aus Einfahrten kommen. Für mich ist ein Stau eine Situation wie jede andere auch.



Die Geschwindigkeit reicht aus, um tödliche Unfälle auszulösen.
In einem Wohngebiet kann der Biker ausweichen.
Ich will den Biker mal ausweichen sehen, wenn er sich zwischen zwei Wagenkolonnen durchschiebt und nur einen halben Meter pro Seite hat.
Oder Baustellen, wo die Fahrspuren noch enger sind und er an einem LKW vorbei will, der aber leicht ausschert, um den Bauarbeiter nicht zu gefährden -- falls denn mal einer arbeiten sollte. 
Ich hab tatsächlich mal einen Biker Unfall mit Todesfolge miterlebt -- bin hinter dem Biker gefahren. Ist schon eine Weile her.
Der LWk hat den Biker nicht gesehen und ist ausgeschert als dieser überholen wollte -- seine Maschine hatte ja genug Power, das Überholen hätte keine Sekunde gedauert.
Der Biker ist unter die Räder gekommen und hatte keine Chance. 
Es sterben meiner Meinung nach schon genug Biker auf den Straßen, auch völlig schuldlos. Biker haben nun mal keine Knautschzone oder Airbags.


----------



## Grestorn (22. März 2015)

*AW: Petition Staudurchfahrung für Motorräder*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Weil dadurch wieder eine weitere Zusatzregelung in die StVO muss (von denen wir ja schon so wenig haben...) die meiner Meinung nach mehr Nach- als Vorteile hat und schlichtweg nicht nötig ist.



Man muss nur das Verbot streichen und gut ist. Dadurch wird die StVO sicher nicht komplizierter. 

Dass Du als nicht Biker die Notwendigkeit nicht siehst, ist offensichtlich. Wenn man immer nur die Änderungen gut heißt, durch die man selbst persönlich einen Vorteil hat...


----------



## Deeron (22. März 2015)

*AW: Petition Staudurchfahrung für Motorräder*



Threshold schrieb:


> Die Geschwindigkeit reicht aus, um tödliche Unfälle auszulösen.
> In einem Wohngebiet kann der Biker ausweichen.
> Ich will den Biker mal ausweichen sehen, wenn er sich zwischen zwei Wagenkolonnen durchschiebt und nur einen halben Meter pro Seite hat.
> Oder Baustellen, wo die Fahrspuren noch enger sind und er an einem LKW vorbei will, der aber leicht ausschert, um den Bauarbeiter nicht zu gefährden -- falls denn mal einer arbeiten sollte.
> ...



So etwas miterleben zu müssen ist absolut nicht schön, daher kann ich deine Argumentation etwas besser verstehen.

Aber 50cm platz pro seite... + Motorrad, macht über den Daumen gepeilt 1,60m Fahrspurbreite, besser gesagt Rettungsgassenbreite. Da würde ich dann sagen: Da hat jemand keine Rettungsgasse gebildet. Ich persönlich fahre, sobald ein Stau sich bildet, mit zwei Rädern auf der Fahrbahnmarkierung. Rettungswagen haben Platz, Motorräder haben mehr als genug Platz und ich kann wenn jemand noch mehr Platz braucht schnell noch ein klein wenig weiter Platz machen.

Ps: Ich habe selbst noch keine gefährliche Situation in einem Stau mit einem Motorrad gehabt. Aber ein anderes Auto ist mir seitlich rein gefahren als ich gestanden habe. Typ mit headset in beiden Ohren, am telefonieren, dann noch Musik im Auto selbst an, nicht geblinkt und mein Feuerwehrrotes Auto auf der rechten Spur "übersehen".


----------



## Incredible Alk (22. März 2015)

*AW: Petition Staudurchfahrung für Motorräder*

Woher willst du wissen, dass ich kein Motorrad besitze, Grestorn? 

Nur weil ich die Regelung nicht gut heiße bedeutet das nicht, dass ich nicht davon betroffen wäre


----------



## Laudian (22. März 2015)

*AW: Petition Staudurchfahrung für Motorräder*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Die Frage wurde immer noch nicht geklärt. Warum sollen Motorradfahrer nicht warten müssen wie alle anderen Verkehrsteilnehmer auch?



Weil wir in einer liberalen Gesellschaft leben und dort alles solange erlaubt sein sollte, bis jemand anderes dadurch einen Nachteil erleidet.

Wenn ein Motorradfahrer sich eine halbe Stunde Zeit sparen kann ohne dass ich dadurch irgendeinen Nachteil habe, wieso nicht ?

Und wenn ich "Hand im Stau aus dem Fenster strecken ohne in den Rückspiegel zu schauen" gegen "Motorradfahrer sparen in Staus jede Menge Zeit" gegeneinander abwägen müsste, würde ich mich klar für den Motorradfahrer entscheiden (obwohl ich selber keinen Motorradführerschein habe und auch nie einen machen werde - ist mir einfach zu unkomfortabel).

Das "Problem" mit der Rettungsgasse wurde ja einfach gelöst indem wir annehmen, dass Motorräder quer locker in die Lücke zwischen 2 Autos passen. Gibt es sonst noch etwas, das ein großes Problem darstellt ?


----------



## Threshold (22. März 2015)

*AW: Petition Staudurchfahrung für Motorräder*



Deeron schrieb:


> So etwas miterleben zu müssen ist absolut nicht schön, daher kann ich deine Argumentation etwas besser verstehen.
> 
> Aber 50cm platz pro seite... + Motorrad, macht über den Daumen gepeilt 1,60m Fahrspurbreite, besser gesagt Rettungsgassenbreite. Da würde ich dann sagen: Da hat jemand keine Rettungsgasse gebildet. Ich persönlich fahre, sobald ein Stau sich bildet, mit zwei Rädern auf der Fahrbahnmarkierung. Rettungswagen haben Platz, Motorräder haben mehr als genug Platz und ich kann wenn jemand noch mehr Platz braucht schnell noch ein klein wenig weiter Platz machen.
> 
> Ps: Ich habe selbst noch keine gefährliche Situation in einem Stau mit einem Motorrad gehabt. Aber ein anderes Auto ist mir seitlich rein gefahren als ich gestanden habe. Typ mit headset in beiden Ohren, am telefonieren, dann noch Musik im Auto selbst an, nicht geblinkt und mein Feuerwehrrotes Auto auf der rechten Spur "übersehen".



Ich lasse beim Stau auch immer genug Platz und mich persönlich stört es auch nicht, wenn ein Biker langsam vorbei fährt und dabei immer schaut, was die Fahrer machen.
Leider gibt es aber eben auch die Biker, die recht forsch durchfahren, teilweise mit mehr als 50Km/h und das ist sehr, sehr gefährlich.
Besonders schlimm sind die Typen -- das gilt auch für Autofahrer -- die auf den Standstreifen entlang fahren, um die Ausfahrt zu erreiche, die 1-2KM entfernt ist.
Kann man machen, auch wenn Rechts überholen eigentlich verboten ist. Aber ich muss dann nicht mit 100 Sachen auf dem Standstreifen fahren.
Reicht da schon, wenn ein anderer die gleiche Idee hat und plötzlich ausschert. Der mag sogar einen kurzen Blick in den Spiegel geworfen haben und den Biker gesehen haben, aber mit einmal gucken kannst du die Geschwindigkeit des anderen nicht abschätzen.
Und dann knallt es gewaltig.
Hab ich übrigens auch schon erlebt, allerdings Auto gegen Auto.
Ich arbeite in Hamburg, da stehe ich ab und wann mal im Stau auf der Autobahn. Da sieht man so einiges und fragt sich, was die Typen dazu geritten hat, das zu machen.


----------



## Grestorn (22. März 2015)

*AW: Petition Staudurchfahrung für Motorräder*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Woher willst du wissen, dass ich kein Motorrad besitze, Grestorn?
> 
> Nur weil ich die Regelung nicht gut heiße bedeutet das nicht, dass ich nicht davon betroffen wäre



Nun, Du würdest Dich also freiwillig in einem Stau hinten anstellen, wenn Du davon ausgehen musst, ne Stunde in der Hitze zu stehen, wenn Du genau weißt, dass Du in 10 Minuten an der nächsten Ausfahrt wärst, wenn Du vorsichtig an den stehenden Autos vorbei fahren würdest?

Sorry, das nehme ich Dir nicht ab. Es sei denn, Du hast eine GoldWing o.ä., die einfach zu breit ist, um an den Autos gefahrlos vorbeizukommen.


----------



## Deeron (22. März 2015)

*AW: Petition Staudurchfahrung für Motorräder*



Threshold schrieb:


> Ich lasse beim Stau auch immer genug Platz und mich persönlich stört es auch nicht, wenn ein Biker langsam vorbei fährt und dabei immer schaut, was die Fahrer machen.
> Leider gibt es aber eben auch die Biker, die recht forsch durchfahren, teilweise mit mehr als 50Km/h und das ist sehr, sehr gefährlich.
> Besonders schlimm sind die Typen -- das gilt auch für Autofahrer -- die auf den Standstreifen entlang fahren, um die Ausfahrt zu erreiche, die 1-2KM entfernt ist.
> Kann man machen, auch wenn Rechts überholen eigentlich verboten ist. Aber ich muss dann nicht mit 100 Sachen auf dem Standstreifen fahren.
> ...



Ich würd emir ja wünschen, dass wenn ein schwerer Unfall oder großer Stau gemeldet wird, 4 Polizeimotorradstreifen rausgeschickt werden und IM stau für Ordnung sorgen. Dann würde das alles auch mal klappen und auch evtl. abschrecken


----------



## Incredible Alk (22. März 2015)

*AW: Petition Staudurchfahrung für Motorräder*



Grestorn schrieb:


> Nun, Du würdest Dich also freiwillig in einem Stau hinten anstellen, wenn Du davon ausgehen musst, ne Stunde in der Hitze zu stehen, wenn Du genau weißt, dass Du in 10 Minuten an der nächsten Ausfahrt wärst, wenn Du vorsichtig an den stehenden Autos vorbei fahren würdest?



Ich würde wenns 30+°C im Schatten sind gar nicht erst losfahren wenn ich solche Probleme mit Hitze hätte. 


Aber wie gesagt - wenn sies denn machen wollen sollen sies ruhig einführen, an der aktuellen Situation ändert das sowieso wenig (anders gesagt: Ich habe noch seltenst nen Moppi gesehen der nicht sowieso fährt auch wenn ers nicht darf - die breite Goldwing oder diese BMW-Wohnzimmer auf 2 Reifen mal außen vor, die würden es machen aber passen nicht durch^^).


----------



## Threshold (22. März 2015)

*AW: Petition Staudurchfahrung für Motorräder*



Deeron schrieb:


> Ich würd emir ja wünschen, dass wenn ein schwerer Unfall oder großer Stau gemeldet wird, 4 Polizeimotorradstreifen rausgeschickt werden und IM stau für Ordnung sorgen. Dann würde das alles auch mal klappen und auch evtl. abschrecken



Ich finde die Leute immer super, die gucken wollen, was ist und dann weiter links fahren, und der davor auch weiter links und am Ende hast du dann keine durchgängige Spur für Rettungsfahrzeuge. 
Daher auch kein Wunder, dass bei Unfällen auf der Autobahn der Hubschrauber recht schnell gerufen wird.


----------



## totovo (23. März 2015)

*AW: Petition Staudurchfahrung für Motorräder*

Ich habe jetzt nicht alle vorherigen Seiten studiert, möchte aber dennoch meinen Senf dazu geben:

Ich bin grundsätzlich gegen eine derartige Regelung. Nicht weil ich den Motorradfahrern den Zeitgewinn im Stau nicht gönne, ich habe kein Problem damit wenn die Herrschaften LANGSAM im Stau an mir vorbei fahren, aber weil ich denke, dass dann eine solche Gegebenheit für jegliche Art von "Stau" missbraucht wird. zum Beispiel an Ampeln, an Zebrastreifen bei langsamen Verkehr etc. Das passiert heute schon viel zu oft und nicht selten sind die Situationen sehr brenzlig. mit einem solchen Freifahrschein wird sich das ganze Ausweiten und am Ende hat man als Autofahrer immer die A-Karte wenn man einen auf zwei Rädern aufgabelt (Gilt nicht nur für Motorradfahrer sondern auch für die lieben Radfahrer...) 

Das Risiko einen von hinten anbrausenden Biker zu erwischen, gerade in langsam rollendem Verkehr ist groß und ein Risiko das gerade in Großstädten nicht unterschätzt werden sollte. Also das kann von mir aus weiterhin auf Autobahnen in einem gewissen Rahmen geduldet werden, dem Inhalt der Petition muss ich aber ganz klar widersprechen. Da wird es zu viele geben die die Steilvorlage nutzen und den gesetzlichen Rahmen sehr weit dehnen...


----------



## alfalfa (23. März 2015)

*AW: Petition Staudurchfahrung für Motorräder*



merhuett schrieb:


> Es fängt beim durchfahren eines Staus an und endet bei der Forderung über rot fahren zu dürfen wenn der verkehr es zu lässt.



Gibt es doch schon! Der grüne Blechpfeil, der von der DDR übernommen wurde ist dir wohl kein Begriff?
Oder bist du einer von denen, der damit nichts anfangen kann und an einer Kreuzung ohne Querverkehr trotz dieses Pfeiles brav darauf wartet, erst dann nach rechts abzubiegen, wenn die Ampel wieder grün ist, während hinter dir alle hupen?


----------



## merhuett (24. März 2015)

*AW: Petition Staudurchfahrung für Motorräder*



alfalfa schrieb:


> Gibt es doch schon! Der grüne Blechpfeil, der von der DDR übernommen wurde ist dir wohl kein Begriff?
> Oder bist du einer von denen, der damit nichts anfangen kann und an einer Kreuzung ohne Querverkehr trotz dieses Pfeiles brav darauf wartet, erst dann nach rechts abzubiegen, wenn die Ampel wieder grün ist, während hinter dir alle hupen?


Ich rede von grundsätzlich 
Man denkt sich doch des öfteren " hier ist doch eh nix los, kann man auch einfach fahren"


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. März 2015)

*AW: Petition Staudurchfahrung für Motorräder*



Deeron schrieb:


> Aber mal eine Frage an die, die diese Regelung nicht haben wollen: Was stört euch denn am meißten daran? Nur der Umstand, das andere langsam weiter fahren können und ihr es nicht könnt? Oder weil euch ein Motorradfahrer anfahren könnte, weil ihr gerade meint im Stau aus dem Auto aussteigen zu müssen?



Mich würde es vor allen Dingen stören, wenn ich eine weitere Stunde im Stau stehe, während vor mir ein flotter Motorradfahrer und ein unachtsamer Autofahrer ausdiskutieren, wer in welchem Moment 10 cm woanders hätte sein müssen, damit die Maschiene nicht noch zwei weitere Fahrzeuge demoliert. Auch unschön wäre, wenn ich mit ansehen müsste, wie dem Kind im Wagen neben mir die Hand zerfetzt wird, weil es im falschen Moment den Arm aus dem Fenster streckt.

Die "Ungleichbehandlung" stört mich dagegen gar nicht, im Gegenteil: Als Radfahrer bin ich sowieso dafür, dass jemand, der 1/8tel der Verkehrsfläche verbraucht, auch 7/8 mehr Freiheiten erhält.
Was ich aber noch vermisse, ist eine praktikable Umsetzung, die auch wirklich was bringt. Einige hier schlagen zwar 40-50 km/h vor (was viel über das Sicherheitsbewusstsein der Fahrer aussagt), aber 10-20 km/h dürften wohl das Maximum dessen sein, wo angemessene Reaktionen der Verkehrsteilnehmer noch halbwegs sicher zu erwarten sind. Dumm nur, dass ne vollbeladene Gold Wing samt Sozius bei 10 km/h nicht mehr unbedingt eigenstabil ist und der Platz nicht ausreicht, um Radien zu fahren.
Kühlwirkung erhält man bei solchen Geschwindigkeiten auch nicht, man steht allenfalls weniger lang im Stau. Was aber vorraussetzt, dass an dessen vorderen Ende Motorradfahrer überhaupt sicher und flüssig weiterfahren können. Preisfrage: Woher weiß der Motorradfahrer am Ende des Staus, dass das der Fall sein wird und er nicht jede Chance auf eine Rettungsgasse blockiert?
Die wäre gleich die nächste Frage: Ohne ausreichend Abstand funktioniert das ganze gar nicht. Ausreichend Abstand muss/kann aber erst bei kompletten Stillstand gebildet werden. Und den hat man äußerst selten, meist stockt es kilometerlang bei sehr niedrigem Tempo. (es sei denn, es ist über längere Zeit Totalsperrung - aber dazu siehe den letzten Punkt)




Deeron schrieb:


> Dann hat er zumindest eine Lüftung. Sollte beides kaputt sein, besteht ja die möglichkeit das ganze reparieren zu lassen. Allein der Wind einer Autobelüftung hat genugBewegung um den Körper ivm. Schweiß zu Kühlen, bzw vor Überhitzung zu Schützen. Außer man fährt nen 90er Corsa, da kann die Lüftung schonmal dazu missbraucht werden, um den eigenen Motor vorm überhitzen zu schützen .
> 
> Visier öffnen ist eine Option, die auch gemacht wird. Aber Jacke ausziehen?! Dein gesicht will ich sehen, wie ein Biker im Stau vor dir von seiner Maschine absteigt, sich die Jacke, oder besser noch Kombi (Jacke und Hose in einem Teil) auszieht und sich dann bei der weiterfahrt wieder reinpellen muss.



Schon mal was von Reißverschlüssen gehört? Man muss eine Jacke nicht ausziehen, um nicht "vollgeschlossen" da zu sitzen. Ganz abgesehen davon, dass meines Wissens nach einzig das Tragen eines Helms vorgeschrieben ist. Und bei Geschwindigkeiten von im Schnitt deutlich unter 5 km/h (von denen wir hier reden) ist mehr auch definitiv nicht nötig. Du kannst also die komplette Kombi ausziehen und bis zum Ende des Staus weiterrollen und sie dahinter auf dem Standstreifen wieder anlegen.


----------



## roulie90 (26. März 2015)

*AW: Petition Staudurchfahrung für Motorräder*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Mich würde es vor allen Dingen stören, wenn ich eine weitere Stunde im Stau stehe, während vor mir ein flotter Motorradfahrer und ein unachtsamer Autofahrer ausdiskutieren, wer in welchem Moment 10 cm woanders hätte sein müssen, damit die Maschiene nicht noch zwei weitere Fahrzeuge demoliert. Auch unschön wäre, wenn ich mit ansehen müsste, wie dem Kind im Wagen neben mir die Hand zerfetzt wird, weil es im falschen Moment den Arm aus dem Fenster streckt.
> 
> Die "Ungleichbehandlung" stört mich dagegen gar nicht, im Gegenteil: Als Radfahrer bin ich sowieso dafür, dass jemand, der 1/8tel der Verkehrsfläche verbraucht, auch 7/8 mehr Freiheiten erhält.
> Was ich aber noch vermisse, ist eine praktikable Umsetzung, die auch wirklich was bringt. Einige hier schlagen zwar 40-50 km/h vor (was viel über das Sicherheitsbewusstsein der Fahrer aussagt), aber 10-20 km/h dürften wohl das Maximum dessen sein, wo angemessene Reaktionen der Verkehrsteilnehmer noch halbwegs sicher zu erwarten sind. Dumm nur, dass ne vollbeladene Gold Wing samt Sozius bei 10 km/h nicht mehr unbedingt eigenstabil ist und der Platz nicht ausreicht, um Radien zu fahren.
> ...



In einem Stau ist eine Rettungsgasse zu bilden, bei der sich die Fahrzeuge auf der linken Spur zur Leitplanke orientieren sollen und die auf der mittleren zur rechten Hälfte ihrer Fahrspur, von daher ergibt sich mehr als genug Platz für einen Motorradfahrer, selbst wenn er mit ausgestreckten Füßen fährt. Von daher ist es unmöglich für ein Kind, selbst beim herauslehnen aus dem Febster, einen vorbeifahrenden Biker zu erwischen. Ja sogar Dirk Nowitzki würde es nicht schaffen. xD

Mit einer Goldwing fährt man nicht durch den Stau! Schonmal eine Goldwing gesehen? Das ist ein fahrendes Sofa^^

Am Ende des Staus reiht sich der Biker in die rechte, oder linke Fahrspur ein, je nachdem wo ihm mehr Platz zur Verfügung steht, oder der Verkehr weiter geht.

Das man sich an die 20 Km/h halten sollte, bin ich auch dafür, nur bezweifle ich selber, dass sich daran größtenteils gehalten wird.

Schonmal selber in voller Schutzkleidung gefahren? Ich denke nicht...Wenn man sich dann nach 10 Minuten aus der durch den Schweiß festklebenden Kombi gepellt hat und in Unterhosen weiterfährt, wo packt man die dann hin? Sry, aber totaler Schwachsinn diese Aussage!


----------



## Grestorn (26. März 2015)

*AW: Petition Staudurchfahrung für Motorräder*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Mich würde es vor allen Dingen stören, wenn ich eine weitere Stunde im Stau stehe



Der Teil Deines Postings war ehrlich. Der Rest war nichts weiter als eine Rechtfertigung.


----------



## jamie (26. März 2015)

*AW: Petition Staudurchfahrung für Motorräder*



Grestorn schrieb:


> Der Teil Deines Postings war ehrlich. Der Rest war nichts weiter als eine Rechtfertigung.



Was ein Quatscht. Argumente der Gegenseite als Rechtfertigung ab zu tuen, anstatt sie zu diskutieren.. 

Bin auch gegen die Petition. Die Risiken wurden ja bereits genannt...


----------



## Grestorn (26. März 2015)

*AW: Petition Staudurchfahrung für Motorräder*

Das eine Argument, um den es ihm wirklich geht hat er bereits als erstes genannt. Alle anderen genannten Risiken sind Vorgeschoben und Makulatur, weil das in der Praxis kaum bis nie vorkommt. Und das obwohl ständig Motorradfahrer im Stau vorbeifahren.


----------



## Kaaruzo (26. März 2015)

*AW: Petition Staudurchfahrung für Motorräder*

Und die genannten Risiken beim warten sind auch nur vorgeschoben. Oder wo sind die unzähligen Motorradfahrer, die im Stau den Hitzetod gestorben sind?

Btw, wenn man von ca. 20-30 Km/h ausgehen würde, (weil höherer Geschwindigkeiten wären im Stau beim Vorbeifahren wohl kaum risikofrei zu machen), soll dann der Fahrtwind im Hochsommer plötzlich die Hitze wegmachen?

Please tell me more.


----------



## Grestorn (26. März 2015)

*AW: Petition Staudurchfahrung für Motorräder*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Und die genannten Risiken beim warten sind auch nur vorgeschoben. Oder wo sind die unzähligen Motorradfahrer, die im Stau den Hitzetod gestorben sind?


Ich hab nie geschrieben, dass man stirbt, sondern nur dass es extrem unangenehm ist. 



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Btw, wenn man von ca. 20-30 Km/h ausgehen würde, (weil höherer Geschwindigkeiten wären im Stau beim Vorbeifahren wohl kaum risikofrei zu machen), soll dann der Fahrtwind im Hochsommer plötzlich die Hitze wegmachen?


Ja, natürlich. Das ist ein Unterschied wir Tag und Nacht. Stell Dich einfach mal vor einen Lüfter, der Luft mit 20 km/h auf Dich bläst.


----------



## Kaaruzo (26. März 2015)

*AW: Petition Staudurchfahrung für Motorräder*



Grestorn schrieb:


> Ich hab nie geschrieben, dass man stirbt, sondern nur dass es extrem unangenehm ist.



Tja aushalten oder Motorradfahren im Sommer sein lassen, wenn man das nicht aushält.



Grestorn schrieb:


> Ja, natürlich. Das ist ein Unterschied wir Tag und Nacht. Stell Dich einfach mal vor einen Lüfter, der Luft mit 20 km/h auf Dich bläst.



Damit der Test was bringt, sollte man in voller Schutzmontur in der prallen Sonne stehen. Ob du dann immer noch einen Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht hast, bezweifel ich mal.


----------



## Threshold (26. März 2015)

*AW: Petition Staudurchfahrung für Motorräder*



Grestorn schrieb:


> Ich hab nie geschrieben, dass man stirbt, sondern nur dass es extrem unangenehm ist.



Schon mal mit einem Haufen Kinder im Stau gestanden?
Dagegen ist ein wenig schwitzen richtig angenehm.


----------



## Grestorn (26. März 2015)

*AW: Petition Staudurchfahrung für Motorräder*

Boah, der Thread hier nervt so was von. Was seid ihr nur für Menschen. 

Genau der Typ Mensch, der im Stau versucht dem Motorradfahrer den Weg abzuschneiden, in dem er ihm in die Spur fährt. Und dann hinterher sich aufmandeln und erzählen, der Motorradfahrer wäre ja so riskant gefahren...

Den Begriff "Leben und Leben lassen" scheint ihr noch nie gehört zu haben.


----------



## Threshold (26. März 2015)

*AW: Petition Staudurchfahrung für Motorräder*

Ich sagte doch, dass ich nichts dagegen habe, wenn der Biker mit Schrittgeschwindigkeit an den Autos vorbei fährt. Er kann schnell genug reagieren und jeder Autofahrer -- sofern nicht eingeschlafen -- registriert ihn.
Hast du Stopp and Go auf der Autobahn, kann der Biker auch vorbei fahren, aber eben immer mit der Schrittgeschwindigkeit.
Nur leider halten sich die Biker nicht daran. Ich fahre jeden Tag Autobahn und stehe mehrmals im Jahr im Stau und ich habe noch nie gesehen, dass ein Biker genau wie die Autos mit im Stau gestanden ist.
Alle sind vorbei gefahren bzw. durch die Gasse gefahren. Kein Einziger mit Schrittgeschwindigkeit. Viele zum Teil schneller als 30km/h, was ich für extrem fahrlässig halte.

Natürlich hast du auch Autofahrer, die sich dämlich verhalten, aber sie können eben mit ihrem Wagen nicht durch die Gasse fahren -- täten es aber wahrscheinlich, wenn sie es könnten.
Nur Biker können das und weil sie es können, machen sie es auch.


----------



## Kaaruzo (26. März 2015)

*AW: Petition Staudurchfahrung für Motorräder*



Grestorn schrieb:


> Boah, der Thread hier nervt so was von. Was seid ihr nur für Menschen.
> 
> Genau der Typ Mensch, der im Stau versucht dem Motorradfahrer den Weg abzuschneiden, in dem er ihm in die Spur fährt. Und dann hinterher sich aufmandeln und erzählen, der Motorradfahrer wäre ja so riskant gefahren...
> 
> Den Begriff "Leben und Leben lassen" scheint ihr noch nie gehört zu haben.



Oder jeder wartet einfach im Stau bis es vorbei ist. Keine Sonderrechte - außer für Rettungsfahrzeuge.


----------



## Grestorn (26. März 2015)

*AW: Petition Staudurchfahrung für Motorräder*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Oder jeder wartet einfach im Stau bis es vorbei ist. Keine Sonderrechte - außer für Rettungsfahrzeuge.



Genau darum geht es. Niemand soll gefälligst einen Vorteil Dir gegenüber haben. Damit kannst Du nicht leben. Selbst dann nicht, wenn der Vorteil des anderen Dir selbst gar nicht zu einem Nachteil gereicht.


----------



## Kaaruzo (27. März 2015)

*AW: Petition Staudurchfahrung für Motorräder*

Es geht schlicht darum, dass einer Gruppe Verkehrsteilnehmer Vorteile eingeräumt werden sollen, für die es keine sachlichen Gründe gibt. 

Entweder man räumt allen Verkehrsteilnehmern diese Vorteile ein (das wird nicht machbar sein) oder niemanden.

Wo fängt man denn da an, wo hört man auf?


----------



## roulie90 (27. März 2015)

*AW: Petition Staudurchfahrung für Motorräder*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Es geht schlicht darum, dass einer Gruppe Verkehrsteilnehmer Vorteile eingeräumt werden sollen, für die es keine sachlichen Gründe gibt.
> 
> Entweder man räumt allen Verkehrsteilnehmern diese Vorteile ein (das wird nicht machbar sein) oder niemanden.
> 
> Wo fängt man denn da an, wo hört man auf?



Was sagst du denn gegen den Grund, dass es dann weniger Teilnehmer im Stau gibt und dieser dadurch verkürzt wird? An guten Tagen sind das Hunderte, wenn nicht Tausende, durch die der Stau in einer Region entlastet wird. (ich rede jetzt nicht von einem spezifischen Stau, sondern allgemein)


----------



## Kaaruzo (27. März 2015)

*AW: Petition Staudurchfahrung für Motorräder*

Über wieviel hypothetische Zeitersparnis reden wir hier? Außerdem ist das nicht der genannte Grund der Petition. 

Letztendlich geht es darum (und da sollte die Motorradfahrer doch einfach mal ehrlich sein), dass sie einfach nur fahren wollen und nirgends stehen und/oder halten. Dann sollte man auch ehrlich dazu stehen. Dieser "öminöse" Grund Hitze, vor den scheinbar Mototrradfahrer ständig bedroht werden, ist schlicht konstruiert.

Von daher. Warten wie alle anderen auch. Ist einfach die fairste Lösung.


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (27. März 2015)

*AW: Petition Staudurchfahrung für Motorräder*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ich würde es ja eher gleiches Recht für alle nennen. Ansonsten können wir ja auch darüber diskutieren, ob die Autofahrer nicht eine Gasse frei halten für alle Verkehrteilsnehmer, damit der Stau noch schneller vorbei ist.



Wäre mal ein Anfang. Rettungsgasse 
Aber damit scheinen viele ja hoffnungslos überfordert zu sein.

Damit hätte sich dann auch die Diskussion über herausgestreckte Arme erledigt (wie lang sind Eure Arme eigentlich?)
Und Aussteigen? Dann hat man gefällst vorher nach hinten zu schauen, mal ganz davon abgesehen, daß es wenige Gründe gibt, auf der Autobahn rumzulaufen und zudem verboten ist.
Da gleich das Argument mit quengelnden Kindern mit Harndrang kommt: Die sollte man sowieso auf der straßenangewandten Seite aussteigen lassen.



Deeron schrieb:


> .
> .
> .
> Schrittgeschwindigkeit wird sogar jetzt (leider nicht vom Gesetz) differenziert. Schwere Motorräder kann man teilweise einfach nicht bei 8km/h  fahren, weil sie ständig zu kippen drohen. Blitzende Polizeibeamte lassen Motorrädern irgendwas zwischen 15 und 25 km/h durchgehen.



Dann sollten sich Leute, die mit dem Handling bei Schrittgeschwindigkeit aber aus verkehrsberuhigten Zonen (Spielstraßen) fernhalten.

Oder eine leichtere Maschine fahren, bzw an einem Fahrsicherheitstraining teilnehmen.

Bei der Prüfungsfahrt wäre das übrigens ein Grund zum Durchfallen.



totovo schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt nicht alle vorherigen Seiten studiert, möchte aber dennoch meinen Senf dazu geben:
> 
> Ich bin grundsätzlich gegen eine derartige Regelung. Nicht weil ich den Motorradfahrern den Zeitgewinn im Stau nicht gönne, ich habe kein Problem damit wenn die Herrschaften LANGSAM im Stau an mir vorbei fahren, aber weil ich denke, dass dann eine solche Gegebenheit für jegliche Art von "Stau" missbraucht wird. zum Beispiel an Ampeln, an Zebrastreifen bei langsamen Verkehr etc. Das passiert heute schon viel zu oft und nicht selten sind die Situationen sehr brenzlig. mit einem solchen Freifahrschein wird sich das ganze Ausweiten und am Ende hat man als Autofahrer immer die A-Karte wenn man einen auf zwei Rädern aufgabelt (Gilt nicht nur für Motorradfahrer sondern auch für die lieben Radfahrer...)
> 
> Das Risiko einen von hinten anbrausenden Biker zu erwischen, gerade in langsam rollendem Verkehr ist groß und ein Risiko das gerade in Großstädten nicht unterschätzt werden sollte. Also das kann von mir aus weiterhin auf Autobahnen in einem gewissen Rahmen geduldet werden, dem Inhalt der Petition muss ich aber ganz klar widersprechen. Da wird es zu viele geben die die Steilvorlage nutzen und den gesetzlichen Rahmen sehr weit dehnen...



Da ist was dran. 
Aber man könnte es ja auf Stau (wirklich Stillstand) und Autobahnen einschränken.

Die Helden, die sich an jeder Ampel vorne daneben stellen, wird es immer geben.
Nervt mich auch teilweise, vor allem bei Rollern, die danach dann mit 45 oder gar 25 km/h vor einem rumeiern.
Die mögen mir auch verzeihen, daß ich eine recht gute Reaktion habe und auch relativ zügig anfahren kann, wenn das mehrmals hintereinander vorkommt.
Blöd, wenn dann gegenüber gerade Linksabbieger sind.

----

Ansonsten weiß ich nicht, was die Petition bringen soll.
Toleriert und gemacht wird es doch bis auf ein paar Deppen (Neid, Oberlehrer) sowieso.
Habe während meiner weit über einer Million Kilometern und leider unzähligen Staus eigentlich noch keinen in der Mitte durchrasenden Motorradfahrer gesehen.
So bekloppt viele auch auf Landstraßen fahren.

Dafür aber etliche Autofahrer richtig schnell auf dem Standstreifen.
Sind vermutlich oft die, die sich über andere aufregen.

Ihr wirst ja: Die Langsameren sind Trödler, die Schnelleren hirnlose Raser.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. März 2015)

*AW: Petition Staudurchfahrung für Motorräder*



roulie90 schrieb:


> In einem Stau ist eine Rettungsgasse zu bilden....



Ich zitier mich ja ungern selbst, aber wenns sonst nicht gelesen wird....



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die wäre gleich die nächste Frage: Ohne ausreichend Abstand funktioniert das ganze gar nicht. Ausreichend Abstand muss/kann aber erst bei kompletten Stillstand gebildet werden. Und den hat man äußerst selten, meist stockt es kilometerlang bei sehr niedrigem Tempo.





> Mit einer Goldwing fährt man nicht durch den Stau! Schonmal eine Goldwing gesehen? Das ist ein fahrendes Sofa^^



Laut Zulassungsbehörde ist es ein Motorrad. Reden wir hier über Motorräder oder über Mofas? Ich dachte ersteres. Falls letzteres: Sind auf Autobahnen verboten. Thema erledigt, Problem inexistent.



> Am Ende des Staus reiht sich der Biker in die rechte, oder linke Fahrspur ein, je nachdem wo ihm mehr Platz zur Verfügung steht, oder der Verkehr weiter geht.



Ich wiederhole mich ja ungern, aber wenns sonst nicht gelesen wird...




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Was aber vorraussetzt, dass an dessen vorderen Ende Motorradfahrer überhaupt sicher und flüssig weiterfahren können. Preisfrage: Woher weiß der Motorradfahrer am Ende des Staus, dass das der Fall sein wird und er nicht jede Chance auf eine Rettungsgasse blockiert?






> Das man sich an die 20 Km/h halten sollte, bin ich auch dafür, nur bezweifle ich selber, dass sich daran größtenteils gehalten wird.



Schön, dass wir uns da einig sind. Und bevor dafür niemand eine Lösung gefunden hat, ist die ganze Initiative übrigens zum Scheitern verurteilt, da nicht kontrollierbare Regelungen (und niemand kann im Stau mal schnell einen Spezial-Blitzer aufbauen) afaik prinzipiell nicht zugelassen sind. (Bin gerade nicht ganz sicher, wie es mit der StVZO aussieht, aber Gesetze wurden schon mit der Begründung kassiert, dass Verstöße nicht geahndet wurden)



> Schonmal selber in voller Schutzkleidung gefahren? Ich denke nicht...Wenn man sich dann nach 10 Minuten aus der durch den Schweiß festklebenden Kombi gepellt hat und in Unterhosen weiterfährt, wo packt man die dann hin? Sry, aber totaler Schwachsinn diese Aussage!



Gepäckträger? Tankrucksack? Seitentaschen? Mit Ärmel/Beinen um die Hüfte Knoten? Vorher ne Lösung finden?
Ich fahre auch nicht mit einem Golf zu Ikea und beanspruche ein Sondergesetz, dass es mir erlaubt, mit geöffneten hinteren Türen und quer durchgeschobener, 4 m breiter Couch nach Hause zu fahren 
Was du beschreibst ist eine de facto nicht straßenverkehrstaugliche Kombination aus Fahrzeug, Fahrer und Bekleidung.




Grestorn schrieb:


> Das eine Argument, um den es ihm wirklich geht hat er bereits als erstes genannt. Alle anderen genannten Risiken sind Vorgeschoben und Makulatur, weil das in der Praxis kaum bis nie vorkommt. Und das obwohl ständig Motorradfahrer im Stau vorbeifahren.



Das erste ist eine falsche Unterstellung, alles was folgt, ist einfach nur so falsch.

Wollen wir auf diesem Niveau weiter "diskutieren"?


----------



## Grestorn (27. März 2015)

*AW: Petition Staudurchfahrung für Motorräder*

Das Niveau wurde von Dir gesetzt. Ganz einfach. Du bist der Misgünstige und hast klar und deutlich geschrieben, dass Du nicht möchtest, das jemand einen Vorteil genießen kann, der Dir verwehrt bleibt. Was gibt es da noch zu diskutieren?


----------



## Kaaruzo (27. März 2015)

*AW: Petition Staudurchfahrung für Motorräder*

Weil das auch kein "Vorteil" wäre, sondern eine Sonderregelung. Eine, für die es keinen sachlichen Grund gibt.


----------



## Grestorn (27. März 2015)

*AW: Petition Staudurchfahrung für Motorräder*

Es gibt auch keinen stichhaltigen Grund dagegen. Man muss nicht alles verbieten damit ja keiner einen Vorteil hat, den andere evtl. nicht haben. Das ist aber natürlich typisch Deutsch.


----------



## Incredible Alk (27. März 2015)

*AW: Petition Staudurchfahrung für Motorräder*

Hast du denn ein anderes Argument das die vielen von ruyven irgendwie wiederlegen könnte außer dem ewig breitgetretenen "keiner außer mir soll Vorteile haben"? Letzteres würde ich nicht mal unterschreiben - mag sein dass es einige verprellte Gestalten gibt die wirklich so denken, mir persönlich wäre es völlig egal wenn Motorradfahrer hier einen Vorteil hätten (denn das wäre auch ein kleiner für mich - weniger Motorradfahrer die im Stau warten bedeutet kürzerer Stau für alle), beim Rest bin ich aber völlig ruyvens Meinung, eine solche Regelung kann in der Form gar nicht durchgesetzt werden, da kannste um dein einzelnes Argument rumreden wie du willst.

Die Petition wird entsprechend auch mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit keinen Erfolg haben (so viel traue ich dem Petitionsausschuss zu).


EDIT: Warum nutzt man hier eigentlich wieder so ne Fremdpetitionseite, die 120.000 Unterzeichner haben will bis was unternommen wird?
Wäre die Petition auf der offiziellen Bundestag.de Seite gelaufen wäre bereits bei 50.000 Unterschriften was schon lange erreicht ist iirc gesetzliche Vorgabe, dass das Parlament darüber entscheiden _muss_ (und der Petitionssteller im Ausschuss reden darf).


----------



## Grestorn (27. März 2015)

*AW: Petition Staudurchfahrung für Motorräder*

Wieviele von den von ruyven skiziierten Horrorszenarien kommen denn in der Praxis vor? Mit Quelle bitte. 

Bitte beachten: Nahezu jeder Motorradfahrer setzt sich heute über das Verbot sowieso hinweg. Es gibt also unendlich viel Gelegenheit für Unfälle durch am Stau vorbeifahrende Motorradfahrer... Von abgerissenen Händen und Kinderköpfen hab ich aber noch nie was gelesen.

Abgesehen davon ist es in den meisten Ländern der Welt nicht explizit verboten, und es gibt deswegen dort auch nicht mehr Probleme. Nur in Deutschland muss man wieder mal besonders genau reglementieren und den Leuten vorschreiben, was sie zu lassen haben.


----------



## Kaaruzo (27. März 2015)

*AW: Petition Staudurchfahrung für Motorräder*



Grestorn schrieb:


> Es gibt auch keinen stichhaltigen Grund dagegen. Man muss nicht alles verbieten damit ja keiner einen Vorteil hat, den andere evtl. nicht haben. Das ist aber natürlich typisch Deutsch.



Man könnte auch schlicht sagen gesunder Menschenverstand. Sonst will jede kleine Randgruppe ihre Sonderrechte.



Grestorn schrieb:


> Bitte beachten: Nahezu jeder Motorradfahrer setzt sich heute über das Verbot sowieso hinweg. Es gibt also unendlich viel Gelegenheit für Unfälle durch am Stau vorbeifahrende Motorradfahrer... Von abgerissenen Händen und Kinderköpfen hab ich aber noch nie was gelesen.



Und Mörder setzten sich über das Verbot von Mord hinweg. Legalisieren wir ihn also.

Nebenbei, ich habe auch nichts über das öminöse Problem "Hitze" gelesen, dass jeden Motorradfahrer im Stau bedroht bis kurz vor der Fahruntüchtigkeit.


----------



## Grestorn (27. März 2015)

*AW: Petition Staudurchfahrung für Motorräder*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Man könnte auch schlicht sagen gesunder Menschenverstand. Sonst will jede kleine Randgruppe ihre Sonderrechte.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dieses Posting ist mal so richtig krass. Ich lass das mal so stehen. Soll sich jeder selbst seinen Teil dazu denken.

Aber es ist ehrlich und gibt die Gedanken der Gegner wirklich gut wieder. Danke dafür.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. März 2015)

*AW: Petition Staudurchfahrung für Motorräder*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Hast du denn ein anderes Argument das die vielen von ruyven irgendwie wiederlegen könnte außer dem ewig breitgetretenen "keiner außer mir soll Vorteile haben"? Letzteres würde ich nicht mal unterschreiben - mag sein dass es einige verprellte Gestalten gibt die wirklich so denken, mir persönlich wäre es völlig egal wenn Motorradfahrer hier einen Vorteil hätten (denn das wäre auch ein kleiner für mich - weniger Motorradfahrer die im Stau warten bedeutet kürzerer Stau für alle), beim Rest bin ich aber völlig ruyvens Meinung,...



Ich weise noch einmal ausdrücklich daraufhin, dass das, entgegen der Unterstellungen die hier mir gegenüber vorgebracht werden, kein "aber" ist, sondern dass ich -wie ausdrücklich geschrieben- sogar dafür wäre, Leute, die Autofahrten durch Motorradfahrten ersetzen, zu bevorteilen 




> EDIT: Warum nutzt man hier eigentlich wieder so ne Fremdpetitionseite, die 120.000 Unterzeichner haben will bis was unternommen wird?
> Wäre die Petition auf der offiziellen Bundestag.de Seite gelaufen wäre bereits bei 50.000 Unterschriften was schon lange erreicht ist iirc gesetzliche Vorgabe, dass das Parlament darüber entscheiden _muss_ (und der Petitionssteller im Ausschuss reden darf).



Petitionäre müssen iirc vom Ausschuss des Bundestages angehört werden, dass wars. Das Parlament als ganzes hat nichts damit zu tun und es müssen auch keine Entscheidungen getroffen werden - man erhält nur die Möglichkeit, persönlich und direkt einem kleinen Kreis von Abgeordneten die eigene Sichtweise zu präsentieren.


----------



## Incredible Alk (27. März 2015)

*AW: Petition Staudurchfahrung für Motorräder*

Immerhin... ich wusste doch dass es da was gibt. Warum man da immer irgendwelche Drittanbieter e-Petitionen nutzen muss ist mir ein Rätsel, der Staatsapparat bietet die Möglichkeit seit Jahren von sich aus. Einfacher kann man ne Petition gar nicht einreichen (denn jede dort eingereichte Petition wird definitiv bearbeitet, auch wenn nur einer unterschreibt).


Was die Rechte angeht: Klar, ich bin für jede Regelung die den Verkehrsfluss insgesamt beschleunigt/flüssiger macht, davon hat ja am Ende jeder was. Die Nummer hier im Speziellen halte ich aber aus genannten Gründen für wenig sinnvoll.


----------



## Threshold (27. März 2015)

*AW: Petition Staudurchfahrung für Motorräder*



Grestorn schrieb:


> Es gibt auch keinen stichhaltigen Grund dagegen.



Dagegen wurden schon einige stichhaltige Punkte genannt. Du musst dir die Posts mal durchlesen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (27. März 2015)

*AW: Petition Staudurchfahrung für Motorräder*

Die letzte Entscheidungsgewalt darüber, welche Gründe stichhaltig sind und welche nicht, hat wohl der User Grestorn


----------



## Dr Bakterius (27. März 2015)

*AW: Petition Staudurchfahrung für Motorräder*



Deeron schrieb:


> Schrittgeschwindigkeit wird sogar jetzt (leider nicht vom Gesetz) differenziert. S*chwere Motorräder kann man teilweise einfach nicht bei 8km/h  fahren*, weil sie ständig zu kippen drohen. Blitzende Polizeibeamte lassen Motorrädern irgendwas zwischen 15 und 25 km/h durchgehen.
> 
> Und was ist daran gefährlich mit beispielsweise 25km/h an stehenden Autos vorbei zu fahren? Ist für mich persönlich das gleiche, wie wenn sich ein Motorrad in einem dicht besiedelten Wohngebiet bewegt. Auch dort können Autotüren aufgehen, Kinder auf die Straße springen oder Autos aus Einfahrten kommen. Für mich ist ein Stau eine Situation wie jede andere auch.


Wo ist das Problem? Stützräder 
Ich werde die Petition nicht unterschreiben da ich für die Gleichheit wäre, aber falls es zu so einer Regelung kommt werde ich es akzeptieren so lange es gemäßigt erfolgt.


----------



## Zocker_Boy (29. März 2015)

*AW: Petition Staudurchfahrung für Motorräder*



Threshold schrieb:


> Weils einfach zu gefährlich ist.
> Und zwar für beide Seiten.
> Reicht doch schon, dass einer mal die Tür aufmacht und schon knallt der Biker dagegen und macht einen Abflug.


In der Fahrschule lernt jeder: Vor dem Aussteigen den rückwärtigen Verkehr im Spiegel beobachten. 
Wenn du dein Auto am Straßenrand parkst, guckst du auch, ob du aussteigen kannst.



Threshold schrieb:


> Oder denkst du echt, dass die Biker -- nach einem möglichen Gesetzt, das das Vorbeifahren mit Schrittgeschwindigkeit erlaubt -- sich an diese Schrittgeschwindigkeit halten?


Da gebe ich dir recht, leider scheinen manche Biker ihren Verstand unter dem Helm nicht abrufen zu können.



Threshold schrieb:


> Außerdem finde ich das Argument der Überhitzung völlig albern. Wenns dem Biker zu heiß wird, kann er das Visier öffnen oder die Jacke ausziehen.


Der Fahrer ist da nicht so das Problem. Du vergisst, dass viele Motorräder nur ne Luftkühlung haben, die überhitzen bei längerem Stand im Stau. Hatte das Problem mit meiner 125er selbst mal an einer dämlichen Baustelle an einer Landstraße.


----------



## Zocker_Boy (29. März 2015)

*AW: Petition Staudurchfahrung für Motorräder*



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Weil das auch kein "Vorteil" wäre, sondern eine Sonderregelung. Eine, für die es keinen sachlichen Grund gibt.



Also nach deiner Argumentation müsste man ja in der Stadt alle Fahrradwege abschaffen. Das ist ja auch ein Sonderrecht für eine bestimmte Gruppe von Verkehrsteilnehmern. Du musst im Auto an der Schlange vor dem Kreisel/Ampel warten und die Radfahrer fahren auf ihrem Streifen einfach so dran vorbei


----------



## Kaaruzo (29. März 2015)

*AW: Petition Staudurchfahrung für Motorräder*



Zocker_Boy schrieb:


> Also nach deiner Argumentation müsste man ja in der Stadt alle Fahrradwege abschaffen. Das ist ja auch ein Sonderrecht für eine bestimmte Gruppe von Verkehrsteilnehmern. Du musst im Auto an der Schlange vor dem Kreisel/Ampel warten und die Radfahrer fahren auf ihrem Streifen einfach so dran vorbei



Sind Fahrräder motorisiert? Brauchst du dafür eine Fahrzulassung? Musst du mindestens 18 dafür sein?

Äpfel und Birnen. Oder um Herr Nuhr zu zititeren, wenn man keine Ahung hat.


----------



## Amon (30. März 2015)

*AW: Petition Staudurchfahrung für Motorräder*



> Du musst im Auto an der Schlange vor dem Kreisel/Ampel warten und die  Radfahrer fahren auf ihrem Streifen einfach so dran vorbei



Die müssen aber auch warten nur das tun sie nicht weil man ja die StVO für Radfahrer defacto abgeschafft hat. Die dürfen auf der Straße ja machen was sie wollen und wenn man als Autofahrer dann noch einen von den wegnagelt und dann noch anstatt 50 vielleicht 60 gefahren ist, ist man sofort der Totraser und Amokfahrer...


----------



## Threshold (30. März 2015)

*AW: Petition Staudurchfahrung für Motorräder*



Zocker_Boy schrieb:


> In der Fahrschule lernt jeder: Vor dem Aussteigen den rückwärtigen Verkehr im Spiegel beobachten.
> Wenn du dein Auto am Straßenrand parkst, guckst du auch, ob du aussteigen kannst.



Ja. du guckst 1x im Spielgel und siehst ganz hinten ein Bike. Du gehst davon aus, dass der steht, machst also die Tür auf und schon knallt er dagegen.
Ein zweiter Blick in den Spiegel, um die Geschwindigkeit abschätzen zu können, hätte genügt, um die Gefahr zu erkennen, aber wie viele Leute kennst du, die 2x in den Spiegel gucken, bevor sie die Tür aufmachen?


----------



## Joselman (30. März 2015)

*AW: Petition Staudurchfahrung für Motorräder*

Die Petition verstehe ich nicht. Ich habe ehrlich gesagt, noch nie einen Motorradfahrer gesehen, der sich nicht nach ganz vorne durchschlängelt. Egal ob an der Ampel oder im Stau.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (31. März 2015)

*AW: Petition Staudurchfahrung für Motorräder*



Zocker_Boy schrieb:


> Der Fahrer ist da nicht so das Problem. Du vergisst, dass viele Motorräder nur ne Luftkühlung haben, die überhitzen bei längerem Stand im Stau. Hatte das Problem mit meiner 125er selbst mal an einer dämlichen Baustelle an einer Landstraße.



Also wenn wir von der ewig wiederholten Argumentation mit der (Motorradfahrer-vor-Hitze-)Rettungsgasse ausgehen, dann reden wir hier von einem echten Stau mit andauerndem, kompletten Stillstand. Da ist der Motor hoffentlich aus.




Zocker_Boy schrieb:


> Also nach deiner Argumentation müsste man ja in der Stadt alle Fahrradwege abschaffen. Das ist ja auch ein Sonderrecht für eine bestimmte Gruppe von Verkehrsteilnehmern. Du musst im Auto an der Schlange vor dem Kreisel/Ampel warten und die Radfahrer fahren auf ihrem Streifen einfach so dran vorbei



Genaugenommen ist es schon ein Sonderrecht der Autofahrer, dass sie auf ~75-95% der Verkehrsfläche Vorfahrt vor Radfahrern und Fußgängern haben bzw. diese anderen Verkehrsteilnehmer diese gar nicht benutzen dürfen...


----------



## T-Drive (3. April 2015)

*AW: Petition Staudurchfahrung für Motorräder*

Ich als Mopedveteran meide grundsätzlich *Autobahnen*, wenns doch mal passiert und ich auch noch in einen Stau gerate ist das für mich der Supergau.  Sch*** drauf, ich hangle mich von Auto zu Auto und rechne bei jedem einzelnen mit plötzlichem aufgehen einer Tür. Das ist nicht viel schneller als Schritttempo und geht auch auf die Kupplung(shand) aber besser als stehen. Dafür brauchts bei normalem Menschenverstand eigentlich keine Regularien. Sollen sie mich doch verhaften.


----------



## ElDiablo1985 (26. April 2015)

*AW: Petition Staudurchfahrung für Motorräder*

Kurze Information. Anzahl Stimmen wurde Erfolgreich abgegeben. Anzahl wurde erreicht.


----------



## roulie90 (28. April 2015)

*AW: Petition Staudurchfahrung für Motorräder*

Bin mal gespannt wie lange es bei unserer Bürokratie dauern wird, bis eine vernünftige Regelung  daraus geschustert, bzw. wie umfrangreich es formuliert wird.


----------



## Ruptet (28. April 2015)

*AW: Petition Staudurchfahrung für Motorräder*

Bzw. sich überhaupt etwas tut


----------



## Oberst Klink (1. Mai 2015)

*AW: Petition Staudurchfahrung für Motorräder*



keinnick schrieb:


> Wohin weichen die Motorradfahrer auf ihrer "dritten Spur" eigentlich aus, wenn die Rettungsgasse von Einsatzkräften gebraucht wird?



Gutes Argument. Dazu muss man aber auch sagen: Welche Rettungsgasse? Ich bin auch schon ab und an mal im Stau gestanden und mir ist noch nie aufgefallen, dass eine Rettungsgasse gebildet wurde. 
Dennoch stimme ich dir zu. Wohin dann mit den Motorradfahrern? Sollen die ihre Bikes zwischen die Autos fahren? 

Ich habe auch sonst kein Verständnis für diese Forderung, die allein Motorradfahrer besser stellen soll. 

- Mororradfahrer können im Stau ihr Bike ausmachen, dann fällt schon mal die Hitze vom Motor weg
- Motorradfahrer wissen worauf sie sich einlassen und wenn es an einem heißen  Tag mal Stau gibt und sie in ihrer Motorradkluft schwitzen, ist das von ihnen bewusst in kauf genommen worden, als sie losfuhren.
- Das Vorhaben würde Rettungsfahrzeuge aufhalten, wie schon erwähnt.
- Einige Gaskranke werden dann sicher nicht mit Schrittgeschwindigkeit zwischen den Autos durchschlängeln und stellen damit ein Risiko dar.

Für diesen vermeintlichen Komfortgewinn der Motorradfahrer sind die Nachteile und Risiken für andere Verkehrsteilnehmer einfach zu groß und damit ist die Forderung unsinnig und untragbar und sollte keines Falls genehmigt werden. Und ich bin überzeugt, dass diese absurde Forderung auch niemals durchgesetzt wird.


----------



## Seeefe (1. Mai 2015)

*AW: Petition Staudurchfahrung für Motorräder*

Ich weiß nicht, wär das gleiche, wie wenn ich mit dem Auto halt den Seitenstreifen benutze..


----------



## T-Drive (1. Mai 2015)

*AW: Petition Staudurchfahrung für Motorräder*

Ist zwar nicht das gleiche, aber egal. Dieses unnötige Regularium wird sowieso nicht kommen. Erzähl das mal einem Franzosen, vlt. auch noch in Paris ...


----------

